# GULFMASTER



## starscream

So what you guys think??

















JAPAN PRESS RELEASE: http://www.casio.co.jp/release/2014/0307_GWN1000/

Translated Version:

Under the nickname "GULFMASTER (Gulf master)" and of the image of the mighty men resisting against the rough seas, Casio Computer Co., Ltd., will be released from June 27 Shock watch marine concept of *"GWN-1000".*

It will guide you through this time *"GWN-1000",* marine concept laden atmospheric pressure measurement function that can predict changes in the weather, bearing the test and measurement capabilities you can see the direction it should take, such as tide graph to understand tidal information, the ability to help at sea is the "G-SHOCK". 
And displays digitally the pressure difference between the pressure that was measured last pointer needle numbers that was engraved on the bezel portion. Sensuously in analog, I can now recognize as a number in the digital changes in the atmospheric pressure. In addition, when a sudden pressure change has occurred, it will inform the alarm icon and dial-in, it is possible to prepare for the change of weather. Also equipped with direction measurement function that, in addition to atmospheric pressure measurement function to guide the north in the second hand, you can check the direction itself to go. In addition, it allows you to understand tide graph tidal information of the area that has been set, to know in advance the state of the sea of course destination.

Of course, ease of use is also pursuing. You can easily operate and world time function and various measurement operations equipped with a crown can be operated intuitively high-performance "(Smart Access) Smart Access", and turn-back-draw. Aggregates to only one button operation of the sensor measurement, you will have a good idea of the measurement mode operation sound. In addition, the new band structure as integrated with the case, the use of soft urethane band a flexible enables, wearability has improved.


 Model name  Bezel Color × color band  Manufacturer's suggested retail price  Release Date  GWN-1000B-1A  Black × Black  57,000 yen + tax  June 27  GWN-1000B-1B  Blue × Black  

"The main specifications of the GWN-1000" 

 Structure 
 Shock structure 
  Waterproof property 
 20 ATM water resistant 
 Moon data 
 Age display 
 Tide graph 
 Display ebb and flow of the tide 
 Received radio wave 
 JJY (Japan): 40 kHz (Fukushima station) / 60 kHz (Kyushu station), 
WWVB (USA): 60 kHz, MSF (UK): 60 kHz, 
DCF77 (Germany): 77.5kHz, BPC (China): 68.5kHz 
 Radio reception method 
 (Up to 6 times / day, 5 times / the 1st only a maximum of China), Manual receive automatic reception 
 Direction measurement function 
 Measuring the (359 ° 0 ° ~) angle of 16 orientation and direction, orientation continuous measurement (60 seconds), position the north guidance function, magnetic declination compensation, orientation correction function 
 Pressure measurement function 
 Measuring range: (view the 20 hours the past) 260hPa ~ 1,100 hPa, atmospheric pressure tendency graph display, and informed by the display and sound information in case the air pressure changes (characteristic occurs pressure difference indicator (± 10hPa), pressure tendency Information squares) 
 Advanced measurement function 
 (5 seconds / 2 minutes, 3 minutes of the first measurement every second: (-700m ~ 10,000 m measurement range), altitude tendency graph, altitude difference indicator (± 100m / ± 1,000 m), measurement interval setting function relative altimeter ) 
 Temperature measurement function 
 Measuring range: -10 ℃ ~ 60 ℃, measurement unit: 0.1 ℃ 
 Stopwatch 
 1/100 second, a total of 24 hours, split 
 World time 
 Time display (29 time zones, daylight saving time setting function) + UTC (Universal Time Coordinated), UTC direct call function, function replacement time city home 29 world cities 
 Timer 
 Set: 1 minute, set up: 60 minutes, measured in seconds 
 Alarm 
 This five alarm, time signal 
 Other features 
 Battery indicator displays, full automatic calendar, 12/24 hour display switching function, Beep ON / OFF switching function, double LED light (dial-liquid crystal unit, full auto light, afterglow function, afterglow time 1.5 seconds switching function / 3 seconds altitude, air pressure, temperature measurement at the time): (manual, automatic needle retraction function,) 
 Use power 
 Tough Solar (solar charge system) 
 Continuous driving time 
 About 23 months in power saving state [SUP]※[/SUP] ※ I turn off the display after a certain time in the dark, you can save power and stop the hand movement.

 Size 
 44.9 × 55.8 × 16.2 mm 
 Mass 
 About 101g


----------



## alexs12

Meh, it's not bad, may have to see real-life pictures, or better yet see it in person. It's basically a sibling to the PRW-6000 in a G-Shock form and for slightly less money (stil too expensive, though). I do like the fact that they are finally lighting up the LCD dislays.


----------



## JonL

Looks like a Protrek killer! WR20Bar version of the PRW-6000... I can't wait to see better pics of these but thanks for finding this! Not sure why it's called the Gulfmaster though .. I don't see a tide graph nor does it look like a Ti caseback. It does look really cool though -- love the blue and yellow...


EDIT - Ok I see it DOES have a tide graph. Crazy stuff on one busy dial. One think I love about G-shocks is that anything goes. And for this one, you've got a cleaner look in the Protrek if you want, but go crazy on a G. Love it.


----------



## Cognac0113

What are the functions? I can see that the LED is like the GA-300 series, much better than the regular orange light of the GA-100,110,120 series. But Starscream, did you realise the strong signs of ROLEX influence in that dial, especially the markers? And also, I'm not too sure how I feel about the bezel insert. The numbers look way too cluttered.

Typical Rolex markers:


----------



## JonL

Cognac0113 said:


> What are the functions?


It has the same functions as the newly released Protrek PRW-6000. Typical ABC functions with v3 Triple Sensors. Additional Tide Graph too, and dual LEDs - both the watch face light up as well as the LCD. Finally.

If it is the same as the PRW-6000 it should have the ability to move the hands when they obscure the LCD.

But yeah I agree they ripped off the Rolex in the face a bit.... but so far I like it!


----------



## yankeexpress

Gulfmaster has a sweep second so it is in a different league than GA-100,110,120 series

Considering it, but what are the (fake?) screws on the top & bottom?


----------



## alexs12

The width of 55.8mm is too much for me. I already very bothered by the width of the Rangeman, which is less than that. And I totally agree about the cluttered numbers on the bezel, but I guess they may be "stealthed."


----------



## phattbam

the yellow one isn't too bad


----------



## psweeting

That is the most confusing G-Shock I've ever seen. That bezel is awful.


----------



## Crater

Not a fan of the looks, too many details and too cluttered, it will take some getting used to with future owners. It's still a long wait to its arrival, July this year...


----------



## JonL

Apparently the blue is the "rescue image" model, and the yellow is the "diving image". Looking forward to live pics....


----------



## Jasabor

Looks really good. Minus the lettering on the bezel. Oh well,the Multitool can do the job.....b-)


----------



## ohai

Not digging it.

Maybe if the lcd was somehow seemless, and the bezel had less numbers.


----------



## kung-fusion

I am not a fan of analog-digitals in general and this isn't changing my mind. It looks very busy and not terribly attractive


----------



## Tsip85

I think the black one looks OK, but not crazy about the other ones. And I'm usually all about the colorful Gs. But the functions make it an interesting analog... Tripple Sensor (Alt, Baro, Compass, Tempature), Barometric Pressure Alarm, Tide indicator...It's like the Rangeman with a tide indicator in an analog version. Not for me, but Kudos to Casio for putting out something new.


----------



## starscream

way out of my budget so my opinion doesn't really matter.. but yeah very weird, not feeling it at all! but since I don't need any of it's features I'm not really in it's target market.


----------



## Sedi

That must be the ugliest G-Shock I ever saw - looks like a cheap fake. Almost like one of those horrible "MTG-Frogmen". Well, maybe it looks better in real life.

cheers, Sedi


----------



## starscream

Sedi said:


> That must be the ugliest G-Shock I ever saw - looks like a cheap fake. Almost like one of those horrible "MTG-Frogmen". Well, maybe it looks better in real life.
> 
> cheers, Sedi


hahaha I actually had typed out "looks bootleg to me" but then i didn't want to offend anyone, so didn't write it out.. but yes- looks damn fake to me! lol could look better in real life i guess.


----------



## riffraff

Hmmm. I don't think so. Too big, too expensive, too cluttered, too fugly.


----------



## Olyeller68

Not really feeling it, maybe in person the black and blue or the just black, but it's shakey maybe at that. I do have to agree, it's very very busy and that outer numbered bezel is more than over the top.


----------



## bajachild

The Gulfman has been a tried and true Master G. This is insulting to use "Gulf" in it. Find a new name. 

Mike


----------



## Iyonk

I'm save =)

i wont get this one. i actually glad i didnt buy the rangeman even though i was very2 itchy when it was first released.. most of my bulky G's dont get wrist time.

but the idea of analog casio with sweeping second hand is wonderful!... i wish they made the moderate size one with stainless case and basic features like timer, stopwatch, alarm and dual time... and the inspired look from luminox and submariner combined... its gonna be my poorman submariner hehehe.


----------



## Fer Guzman

Hideous, but the LED, which looks it lights up the whole dial not just the analog portion, and sweep seconds (if this it true) are very interesting.


----------



## starscream

Makes me wonder if all the men will get upgraded to masters eventually.. Mudmaster, Frogmaster. Lol and all of them will become more premium models. Frogman is an already expensive model but when I hear some of you guys talking about it, some of you say real divers don't use it and use something else.. So they could add more features to make it useful to real divers, raise the price even more?


----------



## Chrisek

Similarly, I'm wondering if all master of G's will be triple sensor? Frog as well?

The black or blue could work for me. At this point I am expecting live pics at Baselworld.

sent with aloha


----------



## Crater

starscream said:


> Makes me wonder if all the men will get upgraded to masters eventually.. Mudmaster, Frogmaster. Lol and all of them will become more premium models. Frogman is an already expensive model but when I hear some of you guys talking about it, some of you say real divers don't use it and use something else.. So they could add more features to make it useful to real divers, raise the price even more?


True, in 90's when Frogs had 200m WR, ISO rated and dive timer, it was more then acceptable, pretty advanced for these days. With time they added few things to Frogs, like tide graph, but not much else, now when we have true dive computers who track water temperature, depth, decompression time etc. Frogs got left behind a bit... I'm curious how Frogs will develop over next few years, few functions would be more then welcome to compete with other dive watches.


----------



## Mata

I don't find it terribly ugly, for sure it's weird. They're Gulfman, backplate and bezel insert should be titanium and if you live in a marine environment the blue and yellow may even look cool in real life. Price is a little bit step though.
As far as the "Rolex dial", i've seen thousands of diver watches using that design, the white dots and triangles over a black background, one that comes to mind it's the Seiko iconic SKX007


----------



## D1cky986

My first thoughts were it looks very cluttered, it may grow on me, but this is one that I would need to see in the flesh first, then probably wait until I could pick it up at a discount...!!!


----------



## G-fob

this analog version of this Gulfman break Master-of-G's LOVERS into pieces (me) questioning our loyalty to the brand if all future Master-of-g's (RangeMaster,Frogmaster, MudMaster) will be carrying pointing hands LOLz


----------



## kung-fusion

G-fob said:


> this analog version of this Gulfman break Master-of-G's LOVERS into pieces (me) questioning our loyalty to the brand if all future Master-of-g's (RangeMaster,Frogmaster, MudMaster) will be carrying pointing hands LOLz


Frogmaster would look like one of those fake MTG frogs!

The caseback will have a frog dressed in dominatrix gear and holding a whip


----------



## alexs12

Many of us said that when we saw the first leaked pictures of the Rangeman as well and look how that turned out  Never say never (but I agree that it's unlikely especially at that price).



Sedi said:


> That must be the ugliest G-Shock I ever saw - looks like a cheap fake. Almost like one of those horrible "MTG-Frogmen". Well, maybe it looks better in real life.
> 
> cheers, Sedi


----------



## GShockMe

I think I like (or will like) it due to the features. The lightup digital display together w LED alone worth it. It has smart access/atomic/tough movement but I guess it is still a regular battery (not tough solar)? 

It's great that Casio will release this, because I can skip the PRW6000. The black and blue one look ok to me. The silver ring versions look weird. This will be released in July? Perfect time to upgrade my G.


----------



## duke4c

alexs12 said:


> The width of 55.8mm is too much for me. I already very bothered by the width of the Rangeman, which is less than that. And I totally agree about the cluttered numbers on the bezel, but I guess they may be "stealthed."


Well said. My thoughts exactly.
|>


----------



## JonL

GShockMe said:


> I think I like (or will like) it due to the features. The lightup digital display together w LED alone worth it. It has smart access/atomic/tough movement but I guess it is still a regular battery (not tough solar)?


These are solar powered.


----------



## woshixiaozhu

Casio is going ridiculous. Look at the size of this watch. Apparently they are abandoning the huge market of "medium" size human beings. I am sitting and waiting for the day when Casio announces their 100mm size watch.


----------



## woshixiaozhu

wait, does this mean it is going to be the new crowned "king of g shock"?


----------



## duke4c

woshixiaozhu said:


> wait, does this mean it is going to be the new crowned "king of g shock"?


Anything non digital has no chance of that title...

Especally something as (arguably) fugly , probably difficult to use as practical timepiece and ovesized as this.


----------



## duke4c

woshixiaozhu said:


> Casio is going ridiculous. Look at the size of this watch. Apparently they are abandoning the huge market of "medium" size human beings. I am sitting and waiting for the day when Casio announces their 100mm size watch.


Lovem or hate them big watches are here to stay... 5600 is lone survivor from "small and practical" days...

But I agree with you that this one - for me at least, has cross the limit of what my 7" wrist can handle (RangeMan is as big as I'm personally willing to go)


----------



## Kronos

alexs12 said:


> The width of 55.8mm is too much for me.


That's my initial impression as well. I had a "Bodyglove" analog diver roughly that size -- and it was just too big. And I am pretty used to BIG watches....


----------



## JonL

I have a feeling the 55.8 mm width isn't going to be too huge ... isn't that the measurement from the end of the sensor on the left to the end of the crown on the right? And according to the specs, it's only 44.9 "tall", so the diameter really isn't that big. The GW-A1100 is 48mm "tall" x 53.8mm "wide" and I think it isn't too big. It would seem this one won't hang over the wrist too much at all... still a waiting game it would seem... can't wait for more live pics.


----------



## woshixiaozhu

JonL said:


> I have a feeling the 55.8 mm width isn't going to be too huge ... isn't that the measurement from the end of the sensor on the left to the end of the crown on the right? And according to the specs, it's only 44.9 "tall", so the diameter really isn't that big. The GW-A1100 is 48mm "tall" x 53.8mm "wide" and I think it isn't too big. It would seem this one won't hang over the wrist too much at all... still a waiting game it would seem... can't wait for more live pics.


Unless one wears it tall enough away from wrist, I can hardly image that it does not interfere normal hand activity like bending palm upwards all the way up, especially when it has the protruding "smark key" bumper. It must feel like wearing a surgical arm cast.


----------



## GShockMe

JonL said:


> These are solar powered.


Cool! So it will be the first solar ana-digit G with backlight for the digital display? Finally Casio makes a perfect G-Shock.



woshixiaozhu said:


> Unless one wears it tall enough away from wrist, I can hardly image that it does not interfere normal hand activity like bending palm upwards all the way up, especially when it has the protruding "smark key" bumper. It must feel like wearing a surgical arm cast.


For me who wear the aviators on a rotation everyday, I don't think it's too big. The spec says it is slightly less tall than GWA1100. I think the left sensor part makes it wider but the protruder is on the left side, away from the hand. The right side looks to be the same as GWA1000/1100. No problem as I see.


----------



## MCZK

Another pic:









Not totally convinced yet but liking it more than the spec sheet images.


----------



## woshixiaozhu

MCZK said:


> Another pic:
> 
> View attachment 1409849
> 
> 
> Not totally convinced yet but liking it more than the spec sheet images.


I would consider buying this watch if Casio removes the bumpers on two sides. In this pic it really looks good, or at least doesn't look bad. But still too large to me. 50mm is my limit.


----------



## fwupow

I just read this whole thread to find out what the "over" & "under" thing is all about on the bezel ring.

but you know how this all goes;

"It's buck fugly! I'm not going anywhere's near it. My friend likes it and we just stopped being friends." then sometime in July they be slapping up a post "New Arrival! GULFMASTER baby yeah!"

OK, maybe not, well anyway, I won't be getting one. The digitals alone will have me living out of my car down by the river in a few months.


----------



## Chrisek

Being around the pictures more (especially of the other upcoming releases) I feel that this is a watch I will "end up with" vs one I cannot wait to get like the camos or the orange aviator.

I'm hoping it turns out more like the GA-1000 (for me anyway) where I didn't care much for the stock photos but after getting one and living with it I find I like it.










I've never had an analog tide or baro trend before so I am actually looking forward to getting one at some point. Fortunately it is one not at the top of my list (because THAT list is filling up!).

sent with aloha


----------



## starscream

Not been following the thread, so my bad if this has been shared already:









Japan Press Release is out: å¤©å€™ã�®å¤‰åŒ-ã�Œäºˆæ¸¬ã�§ã��ã‚‹æµ·æ´‹ã‚³ãƒ³ã‚»ãƒ-ãƒˆã�®â€œG-SHOCKâ€� - 2014å¹´ - ãƒ‹ãƒ¥ãƒ¼ã‚¹ãƒªãƒªãƒ¼ã‚¹ - CASIO

Google Translated Version:

*"G-SHOCK" marine concept that can predict changes in the weather*

Guide the direction and pressure difference needle to move freely

Under the nickname "GULFMASTER (Gulf master)" and of the image of the mighty men resisting against the rough seas, Casio Computer Co., Ltd., will be released from June 27 Shock watch marine concept of *"GWN-1000".*

It will guide you through this time *"GWN-1000",* marine concept laden atmospheric pressure measurement function that can predict changes in the weather, bearing the test and measurement capabilities you can see the direction it should take, such as tide graph to understand tidal information, the ability to help at sea is the "G-SHOCK". 
And displays digitally the pressure difference between the pressure that was measured last pointer needle numbers that was engraved on the bezel portion. Sensuously in analog, I can now recognize as a number in the digital changes in the atmospheric pressure. In addition, when a sudden pressure change has occurred, it will inform the alarm icon and dial-in, it is possible to prepare for the change of weather. Also equipped with direction measurement function that, in addition to atmospheric pressure measurement function to guide the north in the second hand, you can check the direction itself to go. In addition, it allows you to understand tide graph tidal information of the area that has been set, to know in advance the state of the sea of course destination.

Of course, ease of use is also pursuing. You can easily operate and world time function and various measurement operations equipped with a crown can be operated intuitively high-performance "(Smart Access) Smart Access", and turn-back-draw. Aggregates to only one button operation of the sensor measurement, you will have a good idea of the measurement mode operation sound. In addition, the new band structure as integrated with the case, the use of soft urethane band a flexible enables, wearability has improved.


 Model name Bezel Color × color band Manufacturer's suggested retail price Release Date GWN-1000B-1A Black × Black 57,000 yen + tax June 27 GWN-1000B-1B Blue × Black 

"The main specifications of the GWN-1000" 

 Structure  Shock structure   Waterproof property  20 ATM water resistant  Moon data  Age display  Tide graph  Display ebb and flow of the tide  Received radio wave  JJY (Japan): 40 kHz (Fukushima station) / 60 kHz (Kyushu station), 
WWVB (USA): 60 kHz, MSF (UK): 60 kHz, 
DCF77 (Germany): 77.5kHz, BPC (China): 68.5kHz  Radio reception method  (Up to 6 times / day, 5 times / the 1st only a maximum of China), Manual receive automatic reception  Direction measurement function  Measuring the (359 ° 0 ° ~) angle of 16 orientation and direction, orientation continuous measurement (60 seconds), position the north guidance function, magnetic declination compensation, orientation correction function  Pressure measurement function  Measuring range: (view the 20 hours the past) 260hPa ~ 1,100 hPa, atmospheric pressure tendency graph display, and informed by the display and sound information in case the air pressure changes (characteristic occurs pressure difference indicator (± 10hPa), pressure tendency Information squares)  Advanced measurement function  (5 seconds / 2 minutes, 3 minutes of the first measurement every second: (-700m ~ 10,000 m measurement range), altitude tendency graph, altitude difference indicator (± 100m / ± 1,000 m), measurement interval setting function relative altimeter )  Temperature measurement function  Measuring range: -10 ℃ ~ 60 ℃, measurement unit: 0.1 ℃  Stopwatch  1/100 second, a total of 24 hours, split  World time  Time display (29 time zones, daylight saving time setting function) + UTC (Universal Time Coordinated), UTC direct call function, function replacement time city home 29 world cities  Timer  Set: 1 minute, set up: 60 minutes, measured in seconds  Alarm  This five alarm, time signal  Other features  Battery indicator displays, full automatic calendar, 12/24 hour display switching function, Beep ON / OFF switching function, double LED light (dial-liquid crystal unit, full auto light, afterglow function, afterglow time 1.5 seconds switching function / 3 seconds altitude, air pressure, temperature measurement at the time): (manual, automatic needle retraction function,)  Use power  Tough Solar (solar charge system)  Continuous driving time  About 23 months in power saving state [SUP]※[/SUP] ※ I turn off the display after a certain time in the dark, you can save power and stop the hand movement.

 Size  44.9 × 55.8 × 16.2 mm  Mass  About 101g 

I posted the same info in the main post, 1st page- so it doesn't get lost in the pages.


----------



## Chrisek

I didn't realize it also has moon age somehow. And now the over/under makes sense!

sent with aloha


----------



## spidercrab

Unfortunately the "Tide Graph" isn't a tide graph at all but is a tiny indicator that shows a swing from low to high to low over a very small movement. This will not satisfy anyone who needs tidal information.

I can't figure out what the "+ Over 10 9 8 7 6" etc is all about either.


----------



## yankeexpress

The barograph on the Rangeman is way more useful, showing pressure TREND over a long period.
When I show the Barograph on Rangeman to sailors they react something like "Whoa, that's cool on a watch" as on the ship we have a dedicated barograph on the chart table.


----------



## WhiteOUT

I will pass for this one..


----------



## Pelican

Urgh!

Sent from my .... using ....


----------



## cbkihong

Not my cup of tea ... actually none of the leaked Gs got my interest. Maybe the orange aviator is the only one I think would make a bit more sense.

Back to this, I would have thought this was another fake G out there lol. I think the black version is easier to my eyes.


----------



## kung-fusion

So do you guys think those band screws are fake, or is this a new way Casio has developed to attach the strap?


----------



## Rocat

kung-fusion said:


> So do you guys think those band screws are fake, or is this a new way Casio has developed to attach the strap?


They could have adopted the same way that Timex attaches the strap to the oversized T49612DH.


----------



## GShockMe

Something is missing from the spec. This G can't earn the 'Gulf' title, if it doesn't have the titanium caseback.


----------



## dobber72

It looks okay but too much like a Seiko and not enough like a G-Shock. Where has the funky Japanese digital look gone?


----------



## kung-fusion

GShockMe said:


> Something is missing from the spec. This G can't earn the 'Gulf' title, if it doesn't have the titanium caseback.


I noticed that too. For the price they are asking, and the marine theme, it should be titanium. The whole gulfman line was titanium backed, going back to the Fisherman of the 90's. That was the whole point of the model: rust resist.


----------



## CanonMan

Crikey. Well I like it and would buy it if only to encourage them to continue lighting up digital windows on analogues. 

Looks good. Prefer to Rangeman in truth. 

Shocker I know. 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## cal..45

<| <| <| Terrible, terrible design. The bezel is too cluttered, the hour hand is too short, the whole watch looks cheap as hell - it's in general such a no-no, that in fact I don't even care for the lousy 60 min. cdt. anymore <| <| <|


cheers


----------



## yankeexpress

kung-fusion said:


> So do you guys think those band screws are fake, or is this a new way Casio has developed to attach the strap?


I fear they are fake. Hope I'm wrong.


----------



## phattbam

at that suggested price, I don't think I could.


----------



## fantom1981

;-)

































??gƒ^ƒt‚ÈŠC‚Ì'j??hŒü‚¯??F"VŒó‚Ì•Ï‰»‚ð-\'ª„Ÿ„ŸŠC-mƒRƒ"ƒZƒvƒg‚ÌG-SHOCK??uGULFMASTER??v -?? ½ Стиль ;-)


----------



## Chrisek

Fantom, thank you for the shots! We're you able to tell what material the caseback is made of? Is it still titanium or did they switch to steel?

sent with aloha


----------



## yankeexpress

Chrisek said:


> Fantom, thank you for the shots! We're you able to tell what material the caseback is made of? Is it still titanium or did they switch to steel?
> 
> sent with aloha


I spy "Stainless" in the photo.


----------



## yankeexpress

kung-fusion said:


> So do you guys think those band screws are fake, or is this a new way Casio has developed to attach the strap?


Kind of looks like the screws might be functional in the photo of the disassembled watch.


----------



## Chrisek

I definitely like the construction of the watch. 

sent with aloha


----------



## yankeexpress

Looking carefully at the bottom picture, the "fake screws" on the band side are apparently not screws but thick pins that hold the band in place. 

Then the real screws from the back plate secure the band. The back plate screws seem to go thru the plate, then thru the band before threading into the case bottom.


----------



## kung-fusion

yankeexpress said:


> Looking carefully at the bottom picture, the "fake screws" on the band side are apparently not screws but thick pins that hold the band in place.
> 
> Then the real screws from the back plate secure the band. The back plate screws seem to go thru the plate, then thru the band before threading into the case bottom.


Interesting. Unfortunately this means you would need to use Casio's specific Gulfmaster strap for this model. No mods. No zulu straps.


----------



## JATO757

It's not tickling my fancy. Too much going on and very little "style". Unfortunately I think these are going to be a pass for me.


 iPad Air


----------



## jmathis

I'm really liking the blue Gulfmaster. Triple sensor, and the anti-digi on this model looks OK to me. Plus, the tide and moon info, all in one package + G-Shock casing = I'm really looking forward to July!

I had been yerning for the green GWA-1100 Aviator for the analog compass, but balking at the price for a "single" sensor. I regularly rotate through my Riseman GW-9200 and Gulfman GW-9700 Nippon Challenge for altitude and tides, respectively, then switching to a GIEZ GS-1150 when I feel the need for analog.

Now, this combo all-in-one Gulfmaster comes along! A unique blend. But, will it replace all the rest, and end the rotation?!

Looking forward to Baselword announcements and the release of the Gulfmaster module manual to read just exactly how CASIO melded all these tools into the new-design case.., which, by the way, reminds me just a bit of the case and strap construction of my G-Lide GL-150.

I am disappointed that this Gulfmaster doesn't have a striking character engraved on the caseback. I think a fantasy sea serpent or squid/octopus, like a sea-version of the dragon on the Riseman, would be a good candidate. 

What creature would you think characterizes "Gulfmaster "?

Aloha,


----------



## starscream

not sure if already posted, but a bunch of Gulfmaster pics: カシオ2014年春夏の時計新製品発表会「G-SHOCK」編 - "真の強さを追い求めるG"「GULFMASTER」初披露! (1) ニューコンセプトの新顔は「GULFMASTER」 | 家電 | マイナビニュース


----------



## JarenCarter

Thanks for the update starscream. Looks like some members of the subforum might be happy about the functionality. Casio's really maximizing that new sensor.


----------



## hiker

seems casio is hitting a home run here.its cool...maybe now we see a frogmaster also?with depth meter and abc functions?


----------



## hiker

jmathis said:


> What creature would you think characterizes "Gulfmaster "?
> 
> Aloha,


 Blue _*Whale*_ can _*travel thousands of miles*_ across the sea ...can the whale be appropriate?


----------



## jmathis

hiker said:


> Blue _*Whale*_ can _*travel thousands of miles*_ across the sea ...can the whale be appropriate?


Blue whale is good! Humpback whales are popular here. They make the migration, too.

How about an Osprey?
Flight : Altitude
Long-distance migration : Compass
Seasonal migration : Temperature
Coastal/water bird : Tide

Not that the Gulfmaster will get the animal character engraving.... Maybe the "X-master" series in general won't? That'd be too bad.

Aloha,
James


----------



## starscream




----------



## yankeexpress

Thanks!

Noted the "New Band Fastening Structure"

On page 6 of this thread we discussed the new screws on the band, top and bottom of bezel.

Despite the new tech and the robust structure and build, it's the styling that is gonna take some getting used to. That bezel ........and the round dots......


----------



## Chrisek

Also like the new motors. 26% smaller? Cool. I like the tech, we'll see which version I end up with. 

sent with aloha


----------



## James142

It's growing on me. Kinda.

And why do we need an altimeter? Isn't the sea at sea level? 

I guess even the saltiest seafaring types go mountain climbing sometimes, eh?


----------



## yankeexpress

James142 said:


> It's growing on me. Kinda.
> 
> And why do we need an altimeter? Isn't the sea at sea level?
> 
> I guess even the saltiest seafaring types go mountain climbing sometimes, eh?


Yeah, ah, apparently, according to my Rangeman, this sailor lives at 900 feet.
at sea, it knows the bridge of my ship is 120 feet.


----------



## James142

yankeexpress said:


> Yeah, ah, apparently, according to my Rangeman, this sailor lives at 900 feet.
> at sea, it knows the bridge of my ship is 120 feet.


Good point! Now if it could only measure your ... uh, anatomy.


----------



## JarenCarter

James142 said:


> It's growing on me. Kinda.
> 
> And why do we need an altimeter? Isn't the sea at sea level?
> 
> I guess even the saltiest seafaring types go mountain climbing sometimes, eh?


Sea level - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## James142

JarenCarter said:


> Sea level - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


As climate change continues and the sea levels rise--assuming the Gulfmaster lasts that long--we can patiently measure progress toward the end of times, I suppose.

Or not.


----------



## beany_bot

Watching this with interest. Am now torn between the PRW6000 and the Gulfmaster. Obviously the gulf has the addition of tide data but I'm not sure how "big" it will be. Look forward to wrist shots. I don't like a particularly big watch but love the features. How does the size compare to the PRW6000 and my current 5000?


Edit: the more I think about it, the more I think this will be my next watch. I like ani digis and love that this watch is bursting with functionality. The only part I dont like is the bezel. Those numbers are far too large and a strange choice because that over/under is one of the least used parts of the ABC functionalty.

Im not suprised that this isnt very popular with the G shockers. Its not really a G shock, more 15% G shock, 85% protrek. I think casio have put this in the wrong category, a fine watch no doubt but its just not a G shock and is unlikely to apeal to G shock people. Maybe they missed a new catagory here such as "ocean protrek", "gulftrek" or "oceantrek". 

Im almost certain ill get one due to functionality and looks (I think looks good) but I might wait for the GWN-1100 or whatever it might be with a more modest bezel.
Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat

beany_bot said:


> Watching this with interest. Am now torn between the PRW6000 and the Gulfmaster. Obviously the gulf has the addition of tide data but I'm not sure how "big" it will be. Look forward to wrist shots. I don't like a particularly big watch but love the features. How does the size compare to the PRW6000 and my current 5000?
> 
> Edit: the more I think about it, the more I think this will be my next watch. I like ani digis and love that this watch is bursting with functionality. The only part I dont like is the bezel. Those numbers are far too large and a strange choice because that over/under is one of the least used parts of the ABC functionalty.
> 
> Im not suprised that this isnt very popular with the G shockers. Its not really a G shock, more 15% G shock, 85% protrek. I think casio have put this in the wrong category, a fine watch no doubt but its just not a G shock and is unlikely to apeal to G shock people. Maybe they missed a new catagory here such as "ocean protrek", "gulftrek" or "oceantrek".
> 
> Im almost certain ill get one due to functionality and looks (I think looks good) but I might wait for the GWN-1100 or whatever it might be with a more modest bezel.
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


Maybe they should have brought back the "SeaPathfinder" name


----------



## Blaze22

beany_bot said:


> Watching this with interest. Am now torn between the PRW6000 and the Gulfmaster. Obviously the gulf has the addition of tide data but I'm not sure how "big" it will be. Look forward to wrist shots. I don't like a particularly big watch but love the features. How does the size compare to the PRW6000 and my current 5000?
> 
> Edit: the more I think about it, the more I think this will be my next watch. I like ani digis and love that this watch is bursting with functionality. The only part I dont like is the bezel. Those numbers are far too large and a strange choice because that over/under is one of the least used parts of the ABC functionalty.
> 
> Im not suprised that this isnt very popular with the G shockers. Its not really a G shock, more 15% G shock, 85% protrek. I think casio have put this in the wrong category, a fine watch no doubt but its just not a G shock and is unlikely to apeal to G shock people. Maybe they missed a new catagory here such as "ocean protrek", "gulftrek" or "oceantrek".
> 
> Im almost certain ill get one due to functionality and looks (I think looks good) but I might wait for the GWN-1100 or whatever it might be with a more modest bezel.
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


yeah the gulfmaster is actually a pro trek in the wrong category! I am considering buying either this or the prw6000 just like you, but I think I will buy this one because I need the extra bulk due to my work combined with the fact that I often forget about having a watch on my wrist.

Despite many comments here, I really like that bold bezel too! Combined with those hands, it reminds me of a submarine dashboard, it's super cool!! The only thing that I am concerned about is the negative display. I'm afraid it will cripple the readability, what do you think about this?


----------



## beany_bot

Blaze22 said:


> yeah the gulfmaster is actually a pro trek in the wrong category! I am considering buying either this or the prw6000 just like you, but I think I will buy this one because I need the extra bulk due to my work combined with the fact that I often forget about having a watch on my wrist.
> 
> Despite many comments here, I really like that bold bezel too! Combined with those hands, it reminds me of a submarine dashboard, it's super cool!! The only thing that I am concerned about is the negative display. I'm afraid it will cripple the readability, what do you think about this?


Never had a neg display but can't say I'm fussed about it. I'm sure of the technology was no good then it would have died a death decades ago. Negy or posy display, not fussed.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Blaise13

Concerning the readability there is no doubt that it will not be fine on that Gulfmaster : just have a look at the #63 post of this thread.
It´s a pity that the black and the black/blue Gulfmaster are not with positive display.


----------



## beany_bot

Blaise13 said:


> Concerning the readability there is no doubt that it will not be fine on that Gulfmaster : just have a look at the #63 post of this thread.
> It´s a pity that the black and the black/blue Gulfmaster are not with positive display.


I can see what you mean but pictures can be very deceiving. Casio are not going to release an illegible watch. There isn't a doubt in my mind that it will be perfectly readable. They simply wouldn't release it if you couldn't read it! However posy display may well be slightly better, maybe all the more reason to wait for a "GWN-1100" with a different bezel and posy display.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## AirWatch

beany_bot said:


> ...Casio are not going to release an illegible watch. There isn't a doubt in my mind that it will be perfectly readable. They simply wouldn't release it if you couldn't read it!...


Doubt it plenty! Casio's been and continues doing just that for many years now on numerous negative displays. Basically, most negative displays are at an inherent legibility disadvantage compared to their positive counterparts. The one or two exceptions are so very few and far between that it would be safe to assume that Gulfmaster negative display will render the digi part nearly useless for most people.

Post #50 at the bottom of the page here: Rangeman's Cat's Meow! - Page 5 might help shed some light on the matter.


----------



## beany_bot

AirWatch said:


> Gulfmaster negative display will render the digi part nearly useless for most people.


I hear what your saying, and I agree that posy displays are undoubtedly easier to read. However, don't you think that your being a little bit melodramatic in suggesting that the LCD portion of the watch will be "useless" for most people? Again, I don't own a negy display but tens of thousands of people do, and I would be rather shocked to say the least if all these people are perfectly happy with their "unuseable" watch...

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## cal..45

beany_bot said:


> I can see what you mean but pictures can be very deceiving. Casio are not going to release an illegible watch. There isn't a doubt in my mind that it will be perfectly readable.


I presume you have only limited experience with Casio watches to make such a statement. Casio has brought tons of watches to the market with piss-poor to read negative displays, they don't care for the legibility a bit, but they do care for collabs, fashion and other useless stuff.

cheers


----------



## Chrisek

cal..45 said:


> I presume you have only limited experience with Casio watches to make such a statement. Casio has brought tons of watches to the market with piss-poor to read negative displays, they don't care for the legibility a bit, but they do care for collabs, fashion and other useless stuff.
> 
> cheers


Have to completely agree with Cal .45. As a huge fan of pointless, senseless, all for fun watches I personally own quite a few G-Shocks I could never recommend to anybody who wanted tool - like functions or ultimate readability. I do have quite a few legible ones as well, but many more that aren't 

sent with aloha


----------



## Blaze22

cal..45 said:


> I presume you have only limited experience with Casio watches to make such a statement. Casio has brought tons of watches to the market with piss-poor to read negative displays, they don't care for the legibility a bit, but they do care for collabs, fashion and other useless stuff.
> 
> cheers


Oh dear... it's sad to hear these words right after I decided that gulfmaster was going to be my next watch... I can't really buy a watch with a dark display then... I would use the watch for biking, running, trekking and more stuff, I can't afford to give my watch those extra 2-3 seconds needed to understand what's written on it. Prw6000 comes back as a solid choice at this point... after all, they're basically the same watch. Don't you think so?


----------



## AirWatch

Blaze22 said:


> ...Prw6000 comes back as a solid choice at this point... after all, they're basically the same watch. Don't you think so?


I think the blue Gulfmaster will have the positive display. Keep in mind though, that all functions other than regular time-of-day, where it's a toss up that depends on one's preference, are far better displayed, hence easier to operate with an all-digital watch. So, for frequent ABC use PRW3000 would be the best choice. Or the PRG270 for a better price and more rugged bezel, if solar/atomic can be done without.


----------



## hiker

AirWatch said:


> I think the blue Gulfmaster will have the positive display. Keep in mind though, that all functions other than regular time-of-day, where it's a toss up that depends on one's preference, are far better displayed, hence easier to operate with an all-digital watch. So, for frequent ABC use PRW3000 would be the best choice. Or the PRG270 for a better price and more rugged bezel, if solar/atomic can be done without.


3000,s bezel is aluminium.and I think its rugged enough.compared to hard resin bezel of 270.

also 270 is solar powered just like 3000,only main difference between 270 and 3000 is that 3000 has atomic time keeping and is more compact and a more "every occasion " watch for some people atleast.


----------



## cal..45

Blaze22 said:


> Oh dear... it's sad to hear these words right after I decided that gulfmaster was going to be my next watch... I can't really buy a watch with a dark display then... I would use the watch for biking, running, trekking and more stuff, I can't afford to give my watch those extra 2-3 seconds needed to understand what's written on it. Prw6000 comes back as a solid choice at this point... after all, they're basically the same watch. Don't you think so?


I didn't say the negative display of the Gulfmaster is bad, but I also don't say it is good - simply because I haven't seen one in the flesh yet. What I meant is that I wouldn't take a bet that the legibility will be good - or bad. Casio has brought an awful lot of suboptimal to read displays to the market, in all price and watch categories, so it is impossible to say which one will be good or bad unless you see it for yourself. On the other hand, has Casio made some remarkable and well executed negative displays on G-Shock's, the G-7710 and the G-7800 come to mind. And with the GD-350-1B they have probably made one of the very best negative watches ever, regardless of brand and price.

cheers


----------



## Sedi

The Gulfmaster has illumination for the hands AND the LCD - so I wouldn't be too worried about the negative display.

cheers, Sedi


----------



## hiker

I wish casio would make a watch combining the features of rangeman and GD 350.ofcourse this will mean solar power may have to go, but we are ok with a casio ABC with 2032 battery for a change.


----------



## mikeymoto

I've got to say I really like the dive watch inspired round hour markers!


----------



## xevious

Hideous. My Gulfman watches are twitching in disgust.


----------



## JorgeT

I am not sure about the functions in this one, but the giez and cockpit series take forever from function to function in all analog displays. I would tame the colors down a bit.

JorgeT

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## GShockMe

Have you guys seen Casio promotion video? I like it, especially this blue color! I think it looks cool. The negative display looks very crisp and legit.

The G-Shock Gulfmaster: GWN1000B:


----------



## beany_bot

Im getting more and more excited about this watch, sure its kinda ugly compared to the beautiful PRW-6000. But it's the functionality that I just got to have, and anyway, a watch always becomes good looking when you buy and own it. I keep googling it to see if anything new has come up... it never does 
Going to be a long wait till I can get my hands on one, does anyone else do this? find a watch they want that isn't released yet and keep googling and checking and googling and checking haha.


----------



## Chrisek

beany_bot said:


> Im getting more and more excited about this watch, sure its kinda ugly compared to the beautiful PRW-6000. But it's the functionality that I just got to have, and anyway, a watch always becomes good looking when you buy and own it. I keep googling it to see if anything new has come up... it never does
> Going to be a long wait till I can get my hands on one, does anyone else do this? find a watch they want that isn't released yet and keep googling and checking and googling and checking haha.


I know exactly what you mean! Also hate it when I pre-order a watch 2-3 months ahead of release. By the time it finally shows up, I've already "owned" and allocated it in my collection and then it either hits my expectations or doesn't. Absolutely no instant (week or less) gratification involved at all.

sent with aloha


----------



## beany_bot

Will anything else come out about this watch or is that our lot until eventual release and wrist shots/owners reviews? 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## beany_bot

Does anyone know the first places that will be selling this watch? I've put money aside for it and would like to get it as soon as possible, so where would likely (Japan I assume) have it first and where to watch for it appearing (if you'll pardon the pun). I don't doubt I'll have to import from Japan but so be it. 
Oh and where and when the manual first appear online would be good? 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Joakim Agren

beany_bot said:


> Does anyone know the first places that will be selling this watch? I've put money aside for it and would like to get it as soon as possible, so where would likely (Japan I assume) have it first and where to watch for it appearing (if you'll pardon the pun). I don't doubt I'll have to import from Japan but so be it.
> Oh and where and when the manual first appear online would be good?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


My source tells me July in Japan and August for the rest of the world (but not confirmed yet though). So it is a summer release for sure.

As for what I think about this I have a hard time deciding if I like it or not. But that was also the case for the Rangeman at first before I started to like it, so I will withhold my final judgement until I see it for myself.

The question is if we should see this as a new Gulfman or not?. I have a hard time viewing it as such! It is a very different beast being ana/digi and at a completely new price point. We also do not know if the Gulfman will be discontinued. This one also do not fit the design language of the other third generation masters. It does not have that angular military stealth look like the Atomic frogman, the Rangeman and the 9300 Mudman. Also the name -master rather than -man something is an indication that perhaps this is the beginning of a set of completely new master beasts at an even higher premium price point with the intention to bring in new customer groups to the brand. As far as replacing the second generation Masters with the third it started with the GWF-1000 Frogman in 2009 continued with the GW-9300 Mudman in 2011 and then the GW-9400 Rangeman in 2013. Thats a new one every second year, so given that schedule a new "-man" one replacing the Gulfman should not come until 2015.


----------



## beany_bot

Joakim Agren said:


> My source tells me July in Japan and August for the rest of the world (but not confirmed yet though). So it is a summer release for sure.
> 
> As for what I think about this I have a hard time deciding if I like it or not. But that was also the case for the Rangeman at first before I started to like it, so I will withhold my final judgement until I see it for myself.
> 
> The question is if we should see this as a new Gulfman or not?. I have a hard time viewing it as such! It is a very different beast being ana/digi and at a completely new price point. We also do not know if the Gulfman will be discontinued. This one also do not fit the design language of the other third generation masters. It does not have that angular military stealth look like the Atomic frogman, the Rangeman and the 9300 Mudman. Also the name -master rather than -man something is an indication that perhaps this is the beginning of a set of completely new master beasts at an even higher premium price point with the intention to bring in new customer groups to the brand. As far as replacing the second generation Masters with the third it started with the GWF-1000 Frogman in 2009 continued with the GW-9300 Mudman in 2011 and then the GW-9400 Rangeman in 2013. Thats a new one every second year, so given that schedule a new "-man" one replacing the Gulfman should not come until 2015.


Do you. Know where in Japan, I. E. What websites tend to be first to sell these things? As you can tell, I'm very keen. Haha

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Joakim Agren

beany_bot said:


> Do you. Know where in Japan, I. E. What websites tend to be first to sell these things? As you can tell, I'm very keen. Haha
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


Seiya Japan is a good source he can hook you up with anything: CASIO | seiyajapan.com If it is not listed on the site you can contact him and request for a different model and he will find it for you. Otherwise I recommend Rakuten Global market: Rakuten: Global Market - Shopping Japanese products from Japan It works much the same way as eBay, only difference is that you can not pay directly. You have to wait for the seller to send you a payment message with the PayPal payment link. So signing up for an account there is a good idea. There is also the domestic Rakuten with sellers who do not sell abroad: ¡Ú³ÚÅ·»Ô¾ì¡Û¾¦ÉÊ°ìÍ÷¡§ÄÌÈÎ¡¦¥¤¥ó¥¿¡¼¥Í¥Ã¥È¥·¥ç¥Ã¥Ô¥ó¥° But to use that one you need to sign up to a third party proxy bidder and shipping service. I recommend FromJapan for that:Purchasing Japanese items and delivering straight to your door!?FROM JAPAN LIMITED that is also the service you can use to bid on japanese Yahoo auction service : ¥ä¥Õ¥ª¥¯! - ÆüËÜºÇÂçµé¤Î¥Í¥Ã¥È¥ª¡¼¥¯¥·¥ç¥ó¥µ¥¤¥È or to buy from practically any Japanese store. Fromjapan several times a year sends out offers with 10% off Japan's Rakuten (not global Rakuten) so those offers are worth checking out.

As for who gets it first, usually once a drop happens you can find it at several places. So no one is first!:-d

Oh and sorry for poisoning you with all of this. Once you enter this realm you are pretty much doomed like the rest of us G Junkies...:rodekaart









:-d:-d:-d


----------



## Cobia

I really like the looks of this one, id definitely consider buying this, some nice functions too, when i was a kid i had a citizen yellow windsurfer for all of a week until my brother took it and sold it or lost it, ive always wanted a yellow watch ever since, this could be the one, just saw real life pics of it and i must say it looks very cool.


----------



## beany_bot

Cobia said:


> I really like the looks of this one, id definitely consider buying this, some nice functions too, when i was a kid i had a citizen yellow windsurfer for all of a week until my brother took it and sold it or lost it, ive always wanted a yellow watch ever since, this could be the one, just saw real life pics of it and i must say it looks very cool.


Where did you see the real life pics?

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobia

beany_bot said:


> Where did you see the real life pics?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


I was googling 'g-shock pics' and there was a picture of the new yellow gulfman, it looked way better than the pics at the start of this thread, i was very impressed, im pretty computer illiterate so im useless at putting links up, but im sure you will find it if you have a look.
cheers


----------



## Joakim Agren

Found this torture test video:






In there we get to see both the yellow Gulfmaster and the coming GPS hybrid watch...

They are not the ones being tested though...

But still we get to see some live shoots...:-!


----------



## beany_bot

Oh yeah well spotted. The second hand slams bang on the minute markers. This a good start! 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## beany_bot

I've chopped and edited the video above so it only shows the Gulfmaster clips for those that want to see it.


----------



## SSingh1975

Looks hideous. Something like this ..I'd expect from Invicta ...BIG, thick, lots of letters, numbers all over the dial, bezel, out of proportion hands, unsymmetrical dial and overpriced resin watch


----------



## Kev55

SSingh1975 said:


> Looks hideous. Something like this ..I'd expect from Invicta ...BIG, thick, lots of letters, numbers all over the dial, bezel, out of proportion hands, unsymmetrical dial and overpriced resin watch


...now tell us what you really think.;-)


----------



## beany_bot

SSingh1975 said:


> Looks hideous. Something like this ..I'd expect from Invicta ...BIG, thick, lots of letters, numbers all over the dial, bezel, out of proportion hands, unsymmetrical dial and overpriced resin watch


Your entitled to say it's Hideous, big, thick, lots of letters, numbers all over he dial, bezel, out of proportion hands, unsymmetrical dial. But I don't think you can say it's over priced. With an RRP of ¥57,000 and more features than just about any other watch on the market and a 200m wr. Its simply not fair to call it over priced. Don't confuse opinion and aesthetics with facts.

I do however agree with you on the visuals. If only they would do a nice edifice ABC watch. Now I would buy that in a flash!

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## hiker

b the way i will want nothing better than to get this awtch cheaper .lol.
but let me say that if gulfmaster is overpriced with a dozen vital functions, than what about all the mechanicals and automatics and other such stuff?
the thing is that few people appreciate the functions of these watches.majority goes for looks.not for the usefullness and functions.
I heard about a guy who was caught in foggy/dusty storm In river with no way to know which side the river bank was.he used his casio to find probable direction of bank and managed to survive just in time.he had just minutes before his boat would have sunk!
I think we must salute casio for making more of such watches,they are much more useful than expensive metal pieces that are good for "fashion" but just tell time and nothing else.with todays technology a watch just telling time is not enough.unless you are into wearing jewlery....
this gulfmster is a piece of art that only a rambler in true sense can appreciate .its so called ugliness becomes "beauty" when you use its functions in need.also beauty lies in eye of beholder.for some it may be ugly but for others a beautiful piece of art


----------



## remoss

With the bezel numbers in a dark tone it looks nicer to me

(Animated, just wait a second to see the color change)


----------



## staiiff

Being on the Dive Watches Forum, I kind of like it, yes I have to admit that the bezel is a bit weird but all in one.
I like the Photoshop mock up with the black numbers.

In black/black, it could be a replacement for my good old GW-3000... yes, but with tide graph and moon data I would have to let go my red GWX-5600C, too bad.

And of course a bit cheaper !


----------



## Comedie

Was close to what I was looking for in an everyday watch. Analog time, solar, moon, tide, larger LCD digits, atomic, backlit, travel time zone friendly. 
But not liking the band at all. Hope an FC link band comes along eventually so it fits in with work and play and travel. 
Could wish for UV backlight light, which I've found to be instantly readable on my GA1000fc. E-ink would be nice, at least to replace the LCD face bits, as I find that very readable with little light. Sun up and sundown also would be nice.
Well, maybe the format will evolve a bit with time.


----------



## 7cardcha

psweeting said:


> That is the most confusing G-Shock I've ever seen. That bezel is awful.


SHHH. I think it looks great. Do want. Awesome watch.


----------



## 7cardcha

AirWatch said:


> Doubt it plenty! Casio's been and continues doing just that for many years now on numerous negative displays. Basically, most negative displays are at an inherent legibility disadvantage compared to their positive counterparts. The one or two exceptions are so very few and far between that it would be safe to assume that Gulfmaster negative display will render the digi part nearly useless for most people.
> 
> Post #50 at the bottom of the page here: Rangeman's Cat's Meow! - Page 5 might help shed some light on the matter.


lol, that is ridiculous. Maybe if your eyes are so bad that you can't see your hand in front of your face. Negative displays are a little bit worse but it isn't any big deal.


----------



## Sedi

7cardcha said:


> lol, that is ridiculous. Maybe if your eyes are so bad that you can't see your hand in front of your face. Negative displays are a little bit worse but it isn't any big deal.


I guess you haven't seen the really bad ones, yet :-d. But joking aside - the Gulfmaster features the dual illuminator which lights up the display and the hands and it's supposed to be an outdoors watch so I don't think it'll be a big problem.

Cheers, Sedi


----------



## beany_bot

Getting closer to release now. Spent a fortune of a PAM so don't think I can afford this now. Hope so. 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## mikeymoto

Do you think that size from the press release is accurate? 44.9? I hope so


----------



## remoss

beany_bot said:


> Getting closer to release now.


In the Netherlands the release is delayed until juli!


----------



## bosch78

Sweet watch - very much want. Even better is the timing since I'll be in Japan late July, early August.
I do have a concern about the case size though - 45mm x 55mm is pretty large.


----------



## beany_bot

remoss said:


> In the Netherlands the release is delayed until juli!


At least your getting it. UK not worthy of it it would seem.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rad Red Brick

Anyone know when the blue and yellow Gulfmasters will be released in the US?


----------



## Chrisek

Rad Red Brick said:


> Anyone know when the blue and yellow Gulfmasters will be released in the US?


Supposedly Macy's is shipping them to stores sometime in August.

sent with aloha


----------



## Rad Red Brick

Cheers, thanks


----------



## duke4c

Sedi said:


> I guess you haven't seen the really bad ones, yet :-d. But joking aside - the Gulfmaster features the dual illuminator which lights up the display and the hands and it's supposed to be an outdoors watch so I don't think it'll be a big problem.
> 
> Cheers, Sedi


...at least untill you realize that frequent pressing on light button is kinda anoying. ;-)


----------



## MrGameNWatch

The blue GWN1000B-1B is really nice looking ! Pity about the size though its absolutely massive. Im a huge fan of the MT-G and MR-G but they are far too big for my wrist. This looks about the same.

Unless you have lumberjack wrists it will look very odd and the band wont wrap around well.


----------



## jmathis

Module 5371 PDF has been released!
English version:
http://support.casio.com/en/manual/009/qw5371.pdf


----------



## John_Harrison

Not sure if someone posted these before...


----------



## John_Harrison

And some more ... (mods please delete if already posted)


----------



## beany_bot

What a watch. Talk about functions. Shame it's so biiiig 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## James142

Still having trouble getting past that bezel.

But it does have that postmodern deconstruction of a Rolex homage thing going for it.

It's kinda growing on me.


----------



## remoss

I can pick up mine tomorrow


----------



## James142

remoss said:


> I can pick up mine tomorrow


Pics, please!


----------



## Worker

James142 said:


> Pics, please!


Yes, I would also be interested in hearing any initial thoughts you may have.


----------



## Sedi

Even though the design is growing on me the 60 min CDT is a dealbreaker.

cheers, Sedi


----------



## remoss

The Gulfmaster arrived today! And i like it a lot. It is big but not too big for me. I have to dive in the manual to learn all the functions


----------



## beany_bot

Amazing. Your the first! More pics. Dozens more pics please. 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## JonL

Congrats remoss - looks real sharp! I can't wait for mine to arrive, hopefully next week. We need more pics please!


----------



## remoss

Thanks guys 
Here is a comparison between the Casio G-Shock GW-3500BB-1ADR (left), Casio G-Shock GA-200SPR-1AER (right) and the Gulfmaster in the middle.
Pictures are from my phone. I will make some better close ups when i have some more time:


----------



## geezerbutler

Looks great - congratulations. Really tempted to get the yellow case version.....


----------



## James142

@remoss Thanks for the pics. Looks really good on your wrist!


----------



## remoss

Thanks! Some better pics:

(Sorry for the double second hand  )


----------



## James142

Nice! Liking it better as I see more pics.

How'd you get your name engraved on the keeper, or is that Photoshop?


----------



## remoss

It's really engraved. It was a free service provided by the retailer.


----------



## John_Harrison

Great aquisition, and very nice pictures! Looks better on your pics than in the catalog.


----------



## remoss

Thank you for the nice compliment, JH


----------



## JonL

I agree your pics are making this one shine! Now it's going to be even harder to wait for mine....


----------



## steve399

$560 USD. No need to explore it any further.


----------



## jmathis

No RECORD mode. 
Does this matter to you, if you have been considering getting the Gulfmaster?

Upon reading through the module 5371 document:
No maximum altitude. 
No minimum altitude.
No cumulative ascent. 
No cumulative descent. 
Rangeman has it. 
New Protrek 6000 has it.

No altitude record of duration, date, and time. 
Riseman has it. 

Why CASIO, oh, why?!
I knew of the 60-minute limit to countdown timer. 

I like the ABC plus tide info, and most of the features and modes are great. This would be my first foray into an ani-digi model. I'm firmly in the favor of the Gulfmaster "look" and physical design. 

Maybe this lack of REC mode isn't a deal breaker?
What are your thoughts on the Gulfmaster not having the record mode?

Looking forward to the real world reviews from you who are brave bold Gulfmasters-- "early adopters". 

James


----------



## beany_bot

Record function doesn't bother me. Never used it in 4 years on my PRW. And if I'm honest I'm not surprised it doesn't have it. Reason, well it was too good to be true. It has ALL the features.


----------



## beany_bot

steve399 said:


> $560 USD. No need to explore it any further.


Where can I get it for that much?


----------



## jmathis

Yes, Gulfmaster is quite the package. On my Riseman, I do like to track the stats of accumulated ascent and descent, as well as Max and min during a a bike or hike. It's also nice to have the timer on the altitude mode. I've simply gotten used to how the Riseman operates.

I hope to get the Gulfmaster someday. Here, I'm am usually choosing either my Riseman or Helly Hansen Nippon Challenge DW-9700 Gulfman depending on the activity. Gaining analog hands plus the altitude and tide in one piece Gulfmaster is an attractive package. I've never had a Casio with a compass, but would be nice to have, for I have had times when I needed orientation!

James


----------



## hiker

is the strap lug structure same as rangeman?


----------



## Joakim Agren

hiker said:


> is the strap lug structure same as rangeman?


No it is not. on the Gulfmaster there is a completely new lug and strap design where the strap is the lug. When you unscrew the strap you also remove the lug of the watch as they are one and the same. The disadvantage of this is that you can not use any other straps other that factory straps but the structure ought to be stronger than a traditional lug-strap design.


----------



## jmathis

Reminds if how unique the lug/screws are on my GL-150 G-Lide tide watch. That case to strap had quite a few small screws and no spring bars. Very competent assembly that seemed highly resilient against failure for water sports.

I find the Gulfmaster assembly very interesting. I hope it is as robust as it appears!

James


----------



## hiker

Joakim Agren said:


> No it is not. on the Gulfmaster there is a completely new lug and strap design where the strap is the lug. When you unscrew the strap you also remove the lug of the watch as they are one and the same. The disadvantage of this is that you can not use any other straps other that factory straps but the structure ought to be stronger than a traditional lug-strap design.


ok...so this is a unique design....so one must get carbon fiber strap version I guess.so it lasts as long as the watch......


----------



## JonL

Here's what Casio.jp says via an auto-translation:

Banded Structure to improve wearability and firmly connected to the front of the case from the band. As well as relieve the tension of the band with a curve flowing forms, in combination with the soft urethane band, to improve the fit to the arm. I realize a comfortable fit even for a long time


----------



## hiker

are these screws plastic?anyway seems good concept


----------



## Joakim Agren

hiker said:


> are these screws plastic?anyway seems good concept


Screws are stainless steel.


----------



## James142

JonL said:


> View attachment 1542220


Wonder if they'll be able to put a bracelet on it. I'm guessing they will at some point.

Also, it looks like the crystal is regular mineral glass, not sapphire. Can anyone confirm this?


----------



## oddboy

Hey gang,

I just read the whole thread and I still don't know what the over/under thing is on the bezel.

Can someone educate me please? 

Thanks!

J


----------



## Joakim Agren

oddboy said:


> Hey gang,
> 
> I just read the whole thread and I still don't know what the over/under thing is on the bezel.
> 
> Can someone educate me please?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> J


It is a barometric pressure differential pointer graph. In baro mode you can get the seconds hand to point to a position on the bezel ring to give you information on how much the pressure have changed in the past 2 hours. It ranges from +-10 hPa on the bezel ring. If the pressure change is even greater than that range the seconds hand will point to either over or under. In general if pressure change is greater than -4 hPa in the past 2 hours it could mean a storm front with bad weather is coming. But sometimes bad weather can come even if pressure do not change that much so it is not 100%.


----------



## oddboy

Joakim Agren said:


> It is a barometric pressure differential pointer graph. In baro mode you can get the seconds hand to point to a position on the bezel ring to give you information on how much the pressure have changed in the past 2 hours. It ranges from +-10 hPa on the bezel ring. If the pressure change is even greater than that range the seconds hand will point to either over or under. In general if pressure change is greater than -4 hPa in the past 2 hours it could mean a storm front with bad weather is coming. But sometimes bad weather can come even if pressure do not change that much so it is not 100%.


Thanks

Can anyone describe how the moon phase thing works?

May be time to pre-order.


----------



## beany_bot

Can anyone explain how the big hand and the little hand tell the time.


----------



## oddboy

beany_bot said:


> Can anyone explain how the big hand and the little hand tell the time.


The clock face is divided into 60 minutes. Each five minute mark also represents the hours. The shorter hand indicates the hour and the longer hand...

...oh, wait, you were being sarcastic.



Point taken, I'll go somewhere else for more info.


----------



## jmathis

remoss: What do you think of the dual LED illumination of the dial hands and LCD screen? How is the passive brightness of the lume on the hour and minute hands? Is there lume paint on the small dial hand that indicates tide and barometric pressure changes?
Thanks!
James


----------



## remoss

The led for the dail hands is ok, although the LCD screen is rather dark, so i wonder if that led is working properly (see pic 1). The passive brightness is very good and the the small dail hand has lume paint (see pic 2)
Pictures are not very good, i used my phone and it was almost completely dark.

1








2


----------



## jmathis

Thanks for the lume illume pics!
Much appreciated are your comments. 
James


----------



## JacksonExports

Just in love it!


----------



## JonL

oddboy said:


> Thanks
> 
> Can anyone describe how the moon phase thing works?
> 
> May be time to pre-order.


From what I can find the moon age is just in text in the LCD. See pic and description from Casio website:









Tide Graph / Moon Age Display

A Tide Graph installed in an inset dial provides information on the movements of the tides in user-specified regions. 
An LCD displays the age of the moon in the basic timekeeping mode.


----------



## D1cky986

Just ordered the Blue version, I must admit at first I didnt like this model, but it really has grown on me, Quelleheure on Rakuten has them for 43,000 Yen, which works out at approx £250, a bargain.!!!


----------



## beany_bot

D1cky986 said:


> Just ordered the Blue version, I must admit at first I didnt like this model, but it really has grown on me, Quelleheure on Rakuten has them for 43,000 Yen, which works out at approx £250, a bargain.!!!
> 
> View attachment 1547244


Can I ask what the postage cost was? Remember you have to pay 20% tax on top of total price including postage. Not bad though.


----------



## beany_bot

D1cky986 said:


> Postage is usually around 1800 Yen depending on the weight, so about £12 ish, Yes I know about the Tax, its still a bargain, I bet it will be around £450-£500 over here, knowing Casio UK.


It won't be over here I'm afraid. I emailed casio and they said they have no plans to sell the gulfmaster in the UK.


----------



## D1cky986

beany_bot said:


> Can I ask what the postage cost was? Remember you have to pay 20% tax on top of total price including postage. Not bad though.


Postage is usually around 1800 Yen depending on the weight, so about £12 ish, Yes I know about the Tax, its still a bargain, I bet it will be around £450-£500 over here, knowing Casio UK.


----------



## D1cky986

beany_bot said:


> It won't be over here I'm afraid. I emailed casio and they said they have no plans to sell the gulfmaster in the UK.


Not the first time they have done this, wonder why ????


----------



## beany_bot

D1cky986 said:


> Not the first time they have done this, wonder why ????


Could be a plethora of things. Could be the cost of marketing it would be greater than the return, could be that they feel it might negatively impact other watches in their UK range. Who knows. Whatever it is, if they felt it would overall make them more money they would have done it. 
My guess is that they just don't see a market for it in the UK, maybe they don't sell many protreks in the UK and the cost of marketing this watch just wouldn't be returned.


----------



## ky3mikael

JacksonExports said:


> Just in love it!


A beautiful watch!!!


----------



## James142

It has grown on me, I must admit. Especially after seeing some wrist shots in the wild. 

But I'll probably wait for Casio to put one out with sapphire crystal and a bracelet like they have done with Protreks such as the PRW-3000.

I think there's a good chance they will do that, like a T or S version.


----------



## jmathis

Chrisek said:


> Supposedly Macy's is shipping them to stores sometime in August.
> 
> sent with aloha


Do you know if Macy's will get the GWN1000B-1B with the blue bezel and negative LCD?


----------



## JacksonExports

On the lake today


----------



## Chrisek

Looks like it is time to visit for an update!

sent with aloha


----------



## James142

The more I look at the Gulfmaster, the more I think that Casio decided to subvert the old Rolex sub-inspired dive watch aesthetic with a decidedly post-modern deconstruction, as if a cyborg broke into a Rolex factory and decided to make a watch that fit its robotic expectations.


----------



## jmathis

Looks good!!
James


----------



## ajdh

Here's mine, received earlier this month. The transaction was fairly simple, the only problem was waiting for it to clear customs as I think they were not working over the weekend. I paid £350 including postage from shoppinginjapan.net, on top of this was a 20% charge for import VAT and a £13.50 handling charge from Parcel Force.










Here's the delivery history

Date	Time	Location	Tracking Event 
08-07-2014	09:27	Preston Depot	Awaiting payment of charges 
07-07-2014	23:15	Preston Depot	Received at delivery depot 
07-07-2014	20:39	NORTH WEST PROCESSING CENTRE	Received and processed 
07-07-2014	11:43	National Hub	Received and processed 
07-07-2014	00:33	International Hub	Forwarded for UK processing 
07-07-2014	00:23	International Hub	Revised charges to be paid 
04-07-2014	11:16	International Hub	Awaiting Customs Charging 
03-07-2014	15:06	International Hub	Awaiting Customs clearance 
03-07-2014	15:05	International Hub	Awaiting Customs clearance 
03-07-2014	14:52	International Hub	Received in destination country 
02-07-2014	02:38	TOKYO INT BAG	Forwarded for export 
02-07-2014	01:18	Delivery Agent - Tokyo	Forwarded for export 
01-07-2014	16:53	Delivery Agent - JAPAN	Collected from customer


----------



## n4speed

ajdh said:


> Here's mine, received earlier this month. The transaction was fairly simple, the only problem was waiting for it to clear customs as I think they were not working over the weekend. I paid £350 including postage from shoppinginjapan.net, on top of this was a 20% charge for import VAT and a £13.50 handling charge from Parcel Force.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the delivery history
> 
> Date Time Location Tracking Event
> 08-07-2014 09:27 Preston Depot Awaiting payment of charges
> 07-07-2014 23:15 Preston Depot Received at delivery depot
> 07-07-2014 20:39 NORTH WEST PROCESSING CENTRE Received and processed
> 07-07-2014 11:43 National Hub Received and processed
> 07-07-2014 00:33 International Hub Forwarded for UK processing
> 07-07-2014 00:23 International Hub Revised charges to be paid
> 04-07-2014 11:16 International Hub Awaiting Customs Charging
> 03-07-2014 15:06 International Hub Awaiting Customs clearance
> 03-07-2014 15:05 International Hub Awaiting Customs clearance
> 03-07-2014 14:52 International Hub Received in destination country
> 02-07-2014 02:38 TOKYO INT BAG Forwarded for export
> 02-07-2014 01:18 Delivery Agent - Tokyo Forwarded for export
> 01-07-2014 16:53 Delivery Agent - JAPAN Collected from customer


Thats one Beauty there. Congrats on the new acquisition


----------



## ajdh

n4speed said:


> Thats one Beauty there. Congrats on the new acquisition


Thanks, it's not been off my wrist since it arrived.


----------



## ROGERWILCO357

Now I have to find one A must have to my new starting collection of G shock solar watches...Now this is tough solar and won't need batteries or winding correct?


----------



## beany_bot

Correct


----------



## helicopsi

Ice Blue


----------



## beany_bot

Low tide. Be careful of rocks. Check your chart accordingly.


----------



## helicopsi

The only problem I have with this watch is the lum : it's hard to find the orientation of the hands during the night. For example, on the image you can make a mistake between 7h25 or 6h20 or 8h30 if the watch is not aligned with your head.

On my Oceanus (left on the image) there is no luminous number at 3 o'clock and it's easy to see how is oriented the watch during the night.

On my PRX-7000YT, it's the tag on the white LED at 7 o'clock which is very luminous (it's also a good indication of the orientation).

But on the Gulfmaster, all seems similar. So I have added two little tags on the crown (right on the image). It should be better. The other problem is the power save with the second hand stopped vertically after 60 to 70 minutes in the dark. At 6h30 you see nothing on the dial (the black bottom of the second hand covers the two other hands). Similar problem with the GWA-1100 I think, but not with my PRX-7000YT (the second hand size is different). With power saving off, no more problem.

















Real vision during the night (no color and blurred)








Roland


----------



## ajdh

Why don't you just press the light?


----------



## helicopsi

ajdh said:


> Why don't you just press the light?


Because I use it as an alarm clock next to my bed


----------



## ajdh

helicopsi said:


> Because I use it as an alarm clock next to my bed


I keep mine on or within easy reach.


----------



## helicopsi

The accuracy of my Gulfmaster looks very good. Without the radio wave time setting, it has advanced only 0.3 seconds in 7 days (I compare it to another multiband 6 just after running a calibration).

It's really a marine chronometer.

Roland


----------



## alexs12

How did you measure it so precisely?



helicopsi said:


> The accuracy of my Gulfmaster looks very good. Without the radio wave time setting, it has advanced only 0.3 seconds in 7 days (I compare it to another multiband 6 just after running a calibration).
> 
> It's really a marine chronometer.
> 
> Roland


----------



## helicopsi

alexs12 said:


> How did you measure it so precisely?


I look at the shift in the movement of the second hand on the two watches: the Gulfmaster (last synchronization with atomic time on July 18 at 3am) and my PRX-7000YT (after recalibration with atomic hour).

Roland


----------



## alexs12

helicopsi said:


> I look at the shift in the movement of the second hand on the two watches: the Gulfmaster (last synchronization with atomic time on July 18 at 3am) and my PRX-7000YT (after recalibration with atomic hour).
> 
> Roland


So, the 0.3s. difference is eyeballing it?


----------



## helicopsi

alexs12 said:


> So, the 0.3s. difference is eyeballing it?


Yes. It's certainly less than 0.5 s for the Gulfmaster... Seems to be something like 0.3 s in 7 days. The PRX-7000YT is something like + 0.5 s per day.

Roland


----------



## a158w

i love the 5 and 7...two pac-men mouth wide open :-x:-d


----------



## radi0head

Blue or Black? I can't decide...


----------



## ajdh

radi0head said:


> Blue or Black? I can't decide...


Blue, it's much rarer, it's only meant for the Japanese market.


----------



## kung-fusion

radi0head said:


> Blue or Black? I can't decide...


The blue bezel version is the best looking gulfmaster IMO, and it is the one I would get if the watch was at least 30% smaller


----------



## Saras

That GWN-1000B-1B is a beauty!!! I'm planning on picking one up. Looking at Casio USA it appears that the black/blue bezel 1B is the model planned for the first US release leaving the all black, blue/silver and yellow exclusive for the Japanese market.

If only one Gulfmaster I would choose the blue bezel version. I do love my black Gulfmaster though, black subdial & digital surround, white seconds hands make for a clean and pure look. I believe I will end up will all but yellow. Gulfmaster is magnificent!


----------



## James142

I checked out the blue bezel Gulfmaster in person today, and it is indeed awesome. I can clearly see what all the fuss is about. Beautiful, über-functional G-Shock. No problem.

Except for the wearing comfort. I tend to wear my watches loose, and the resin strap rubbed on my ulnar styloid (mine sticks out a bit) enough that I had to say no. It was hard to refuse, because the watch itself is fantastic.

My friend loved it, though, and ended up buying one. It was his first G-Shock. It was weird leaving with nothing , but I'm glad he got one. He's in the club now. 

I'm going to wait for a Gulfmaster on a bracelet. I think it will happen.

I'm glad I have the discipline to resist buying a G-Shock that isn't in some sense perfect for me. I have enough other Gs that I'm ok with that.

But I tell you what: If they come out with a Gulfmaster on a bracelet, I'm going to get it.


----------



## AirWatch

ajdh said:


> Blue, it's much rarer, it's only meant for the Japanese market.


Actually, the black-'n'-blue, nicely rhyming GWN1000B-1B is the newest item in the US G-Shock lineup as its sole, for now, Gulfmaster entry:

G-Shock, Mens, Tough, Water Resistant, Analog, Digital, Watches | CASIO America, Inc.

I've also had a tough time deciding between the playful, colorful black-blue and the more business-like all-black one. Not to mention the yellow and the light blue ones. In the end, if I were in the market for a Gulfmaster today, I _think _my choice would be the all-black one. It edges out the black-blue by virtue of a more visible second hand and a "safer", more versatile color scheme.


----------



## lonelyboy888

Gulfmaster open box!!!


----------



## Numpsy

ajdh said:


> Blue, it's much rarer, it's only meant for the Japanese market.


I've been debating black vs. blue/black myself, and those seem to be the rare ones at the moment - larely sold out on Rakuten, whereas there are loads of blue/yellow ones :-(


----------



## ajdh

AirWatch said:


> Actually, the black-'n'-blue, nicely rhyming GWN1000B-1B is the newest item in the US G-Shock lineup as its sole, for now, Gulfmaster entry:
> 
> G-Shock, Mens, Tough, Water Resistant, Analog, Digital, Watches | CASIO America, Inc.
> 
> I've also had a tough time deciding between the playful, colorful black-blue and the more business-like all-black one. Not to mention the yellow and the light blue ones. In the end, if I were in the market for a Gulfmaster today, I _think _my choice would be the all-black one. It edges out the black-blue by virtue of a more visible second hand and a "safer", more versatile color scheme.


I seem to have caused some confusion with my comments. My watch is a GWN-1000B-1BJF which is a watch destined for the Japanese market and not for export. :roll:


----------



## Shademantis

Well my blue one (GWN1000-2AJF) arrived today and I'm impressed. The relatively short lugs are the saving grace for my 7.25" wrist and it wears more comfortably than the gw9400 which I ended up returning (dug into my wrist). The Gulfmaster just "sits" better I guess. The band is very soft, reminiscent of the Durasoft band on my PRW5050BN. Haven't had time to put it through its paces yet but I am glad I went the positive display route...the light blue digital display is rather soothing, and crystal clear. Just a quick shot in my kitchen, better photos hopefully to follow:


----------



## gobulls

ajdh said:


> I seem to have caused some confusion with my comments. My watch is a GWN-1000B-1BJF which is a watch destined for the Japanese market and not for export. :roll:


The GWN-1000B-1B is also available in US and Asia.

US
GWN1000B-1B - G-Shock, Mens, Tough, Water Resistant, Analog, Digital, Watches | CASIO America, Inc.

Asia
GULFMASTER - G-SHOCK - Watches - CASIO


----------



## GShockMe

Good to see the blue bezel coming to US. This is the one that get my attention.


----------



## m_s_b

gobulls said:


> The GWN-1000B-1B is also available in US and Asia.
> 
> US
> GWN1000B-1B - G-Shock, Mens, Tough, Water Resistant, Analog, Digital, Watches | CASIO America, Inc.
> 
> Asia
> GULFMASTER - G-SHOCK - Watches - CASIO


Can anyone suggest the cheapest place to buy a 1000B-1B for us poor souls in Europe? specifically the UK.

TIA

Martin


----------



## D1cky986

Probably Rakuten Global Market, but they don't have any stock at the moment, the Blue bezel version, seems to be the most popular, here is a link so you can get an idea of the prices, you will need to add the import costs etc.

http://global.rakuten.com/en/search/?p=1&k=gwn-1000&st=


----------



## ml2spin

gobulls said:


> The GWN-1000B-1B is also available in US and Asia.
> 
> US
> GWN1000B-1B - G-Shock, Mens, Tough, Water Resistant, Analog, Digital, Watches | CASIO America, Inc.
> 
> Asia
> GULFMASTER - G-SHOCK - Watches - CASIO


I can't tell if there is any difference between the Japan and the International model.... anyone knows??


----------



## ajdh

m_s_b said:


> Can anyone suggest the cheapest place to buy a 1000B-1B for us poor souls in Europe? specifically the UK.
> 
> TIA
> 
> Martin


I got mine here Casio G-Shock Gulfmaster GWN-1000B-1BJF - Shopping In Japan .NET Add 20% to the price to cover import VAT.


----------



## Numpsy

I'm in a similar situation with wanting the blue/black version in the UK and seeing it out of stock (I was going to get the all black version and then changed my mind :-( ). Maybe the upcoming US release is holding up all the new stock?

It also looks like the shopping in japan price has had a rather large increase since it went out of stock elsewhere -_ £433 _is rather more than the other versions.


----------



## bwhite33

Received mine last week. From Japan to my door in 4 days! Couldn't be happier with this watch! sorry for the not so great iPhone pics.


----------



## njb242

Every day when I check WUS in the AM, I'm hoping to see a Gulfmaster thread-usually to no avail. Why are we not more interested in these watches?

Anyway, I'm on the ledge leaning towards getting one. Have their been any issues reported that I may have missed?

What is the going rate for them now? I really like the all black, but it seems to demand a premium over the black/blue, why? 

Lowest price you've been able to find?


----------



## ajdh

njb242 said:


> Every day when I check WUS in the AM, I'm hoping to see a Gulfmaster thread-usually to no avail. Why are we not more interested in these watches?
> 
> Anyway, I'm on the ledge leaning towards getting one. Have their been any issues reported that I may have missed?
> 
> What is the going rate for them now? I really like the all black, but it seems to demand a premium over the black/blue, why?
> 
> Lowest price you've been able to find?


I bought the blue/black model when it was first released. So far it has worked seamlessly, with no problems at all.


----------



## Knives and Lint

njb242 said:


> Every day when I check WUS in the AM, I'm hoping to see a Gulfmaster thread-usually to no avail. Why are we not more interested in these watches?
> 
> Anyway, I'm on the ledge leaning towards getting one. Have their been any issues reported that I may have missed?
> 
> What is the going rate for them now? I really like the all black, but it seems to demand a premium over the black/blue, why?
> 
> Lowest price you've been able to find?


I'm not sure. I've seen many posts about them with numerous great photos. There was the thread about the strap just this morning/last night. To me there seems to be a great deal of interest, with quite a few members picking them up. I have not heard of any issues with them, nor have I heard of anyone who purchased a Gulfmaster who has not been pleased with it. I am extremely pleased with mine. If you are leaning towards getting one I don't think you will be disappointed.

As far as the black model, I am not certain, but I am assuming it may be only available in Japan (at least for now). Maybe someone more knowledgeable will chime in on this. I know until recently the black/blue model was selling at a premium, but it has been coming down as the watch has become more widely available.


----------



## clarencek

njb242 said:


> What is the going rate for them now? I really like the all black, but it seems to demand a premium over the black/blue, why?
> 
> Lowest price you've been able to find?


I haven't done an extensive search but just picked up the black blue new with tags on the bay for $370. Thought it was a good deal.


----------



## olticker

So I took the plunge and purchased one. Couldn't resist all the functions and the uniqueness of this concept watch.


----------



## Knives and Lint

I posted theses in WRUW yesterday but I figured I'd add them to the Gulfmaster thread as well.


----------



## brvheart

Will be my next one...


Sent from my i using Tapatalk


----------



## Jo-b

Hi! I'm a new member, but has been reading most of the forums (espelially this one, being bitten by the "Casio Bug") a few years back. I just bought a GWN-1000 with black bezel. 

I'd like to know out of curiosity, what's the practical use of the "moon age"?

thanks


----------



## ajdh

Jo-b said:


> I'd like to know out of curiosity, what's the practical use of the "moon age"?
> 
> thanks


If you're a weerwolf it's very practical. :-d

To be serious, you can determine tide heights by the age of the moon.


----------



## Jo-b

ajdh said:


> If you're a weerwolf it's very practical. :-d
> 
> To be serious, you can determine tide heights by the age of the moon.


Thanks ajdh!


----------



## clarencek

Well I've owned the watch for all of one day and I'm going to flip it. 

Everyone one is right - it's super comfy and snug with the lug design. The strap is softer and easier to wear than others (kind of like the GW-5000 strap - but shiny). 

I actually like the way it looks but it's way too complicated. Way too complicated. 
Triple sensor plus all the standard g functions and then tide, moon and it took me forever to figure out how to turn off the barometers warning alarm. 

Anyway, it's a great watch... But I'm not smart enough for it.


----------



## Track40

Which one did you get? Black bezel or Blue?



clarencek said:


> Well I've owned the watch for all of one day and I'm going to flip it.
> 
> Everyone one is right - it's super comfy and snug with the lug design. The strap is softer and easier to wear than others (kind of like the GW-5000 strap - but shiny).
> 
> I actually like the way it looks but it's way too complicated. Way too complicated.
> Triple sensor plus all the standard g functions and then tide, moon and it took me forever to figure out how to turn off the barometers warning alarm.
> 
> Anyway, it's a great watch... But I'm not smart enough for it.


----------



## clarencek

Track40 said:


> Which one did you get? Black bezel or Blue?


I got the blue bezel which is lovely.


----------



## brvheart

hmmm I might be interested - PM me 


clarencek said:


> Well I've owned the watch for all of one day and I'm going to flip it.
> 
> Everyone one is right - it's super comfy and snug with the lug design. The strap is softer and easier to wear than others (kind of like the GW-5000 strap - but shiny).
> 
> I actually like the way it looks but it's way too complicated. Way too complicated.
> Triple sensor plus all the standard g functions and then tide, moon and it took me forever to figure out how to turn off the barometers warning alarm.
> 
> Anyway, it's a great watch... But I'm not smart enough for it.


----------



## Blaise13

ajdh said:


> If you're a weerwolf it's very practical. :-d
> 
> To be serious, you can determine tide heights by the age of the moon.


Yes, and the moon age is also helpful to know best moment to fish and if you practice outdoor activities to know when will be the full moon and so have a night with high visibility.


----------



## bwhite33

Hey everyone, just thought I would share a simple comfort upgrade I made today. This has been covered before in a thread, however I thought I would share anyway. I noticed that to have the strap "tail" not stick out too far, I need to have the metal keeper basically sitting on the side of my wrist. In that position the keeper tends to slide around and also causes a slight discomfort. To fix this I went to my local hardware store and picked up an 11/16" o-ring. It fits perfectly snug and allows me to keep the metal keeper on the underside of my wrist.


----------



## harald-hans

Because I have the same problem I put 2 x 22mm PVC Rubber Keeper to solve it ...

Looks a little bit better to me ...


----------



## westbayou

I finally pulled the trigger on this one on what looked like a great price ($399 shipped Black/Blue) only to get the "This item is out of stock until October" message a couple hours later. The real question is, will the seller actually ever get anymore in stock or is this a limited run watch? I'm new to G-Shock, but it seems like every one of them I like has sold out on a limited edition basis. So am I out of luck?


----------



## yankeexpress

Seiya-san came thru today with this blue positive Gulfmaster. Having fun learning how to use what is in reality a scientific measuring instrument on one's wrist.










Do wish it had a Carbon fiber band at this $400 price.


----------



## yankeexpress

Amazon has the yellow version for $313.00 shipped in the US.


----------



## westbayou

Yeah, unfortunately it looks like the yellow is the only one readily available at the moment, at least below MSRP. Seller told me first week of October, so I'll give them until then.



yankeexpress said:


> Amazon has the yellow version for $313.00 shipped in the US.


----------



## yankeexpress

Siblings


----------



## trd2970

Just a quick question: are the gulfmasters made in Japan? I recalled at the stores in Tokyo, this model had a tag that says made in japan. Not sure if it applies to just JDM models or others as well.


----------



## yankeexpress

trd2970 said:


> Just a quick question: are the gulfmasters made in Japan? I recalled at the stores in Tokyo, this model had a tag that says made in japan. Not sure if it applies to just JDM models or others as well.


Yes, Japan H on the back of both the blue JDM from Seiya in Japan and the much cheaper yellow International from Amazon USA. Other than color and screen positive vs. negative and packaging, they appear to be identical Gulfmasters. Seiya was well below retail, but Amazon was way lower for the yellow. Don't believe the blue positive version has been released outside Japan. Amazon shows it shipping from Japan at a higher price than Seiya. Very surprised the JDM does not have a Carbon Fiber band.


----------



## trd2970

yankeexpress said:


> Yes, Japan H on the back of both the blue JDM from Seiya in Japan and the much cheaper yellow International from Amazon USA. Other than color and screen positive vs. negative and packaging, they appear to be identical Gulfmasters. Seiya was well below retail, but Amazon was way lower for the yellow. Don't believe the blue positive version has been released outside Japan. Amazon shows it shipping from Japan at a higher price than Seiya. Very surprised the JDM does not have a Carbon Fiber band.
> 
> View attachment 1640899


Thanks for the confirmation! I see the blue in Singapore stores. Am actually more keen on the black with blue bezel for a stealthier look  but i gotta admit the yellow is equally appealing. Love that negative display, one of the better ones around.


----------



## yankeexpress

How can a guy (me) who just finished a job as Captain (Master) of a containership running to Houston, Texas in the Gulf of Mexico resist a watch called the GULFMASTER, especially when our local non-profit has it so severely discounted (Amazon)?


----------



## asrar.merchant

Got mine a few days back. 
Have grown in love with it. The way it fits and feels and the way the stealth Blue bezel shines is just beautiful.

Lovely wrist companion. Hard to keep aside.


----------



## rcaddict

Here's mine,it didn't grow on me, but because it was love at first sight


----------



## rcaddict

I wonder if the positive blue module will go well with the black blue 1000b casing....


----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## Knives and Lint

I gave these a dedicated thread but they should probably be included the official Gulfmaster thread as well for reference. As far as I know this is the first resin swap on one of these


----------



## jmathis

Great watch. Love it! Love mine. Enjoy yours!
James


----------



## rcaddict

Gulfmaster owners, base on the manual below, when the INFO is OFF,does the small hand point to 6'o clock or the tide graph?


----------



## Kilovolt

rcaddict said:


> Gulfmaster owners, base on the manual below, when the INFO is OFF,does the small hand point to 6'o clock or the tide graph?


The small hand points upwards i.e. it is in the tide area where it moves slowly across the field from low to high tide to low again, etc.


----------



## rcaddict

Mine seems to be the opposite,when the 'INFO OFF' is shown it's actually pointing to 6 o clock.


----------



## rcaddict

With the limited graph display on the lcd,the small hand indicator comes in handy.


----------



## rcaddict

Sorry for the blur pic.


----------



## Kilovolt

OK, I believe that I have understood the trick. When you press button C for more than 2 secs INFO appears on the display, then ON or OFF which is NOT the current status but the one you want to enable. It is exactly the contrary of what one tends to believe but it has some logic in it.

In fact the current status is actually shown by the small hand itself pointing up or down, the status indicated by the display is the one you want to change to.

Easily checked: you know that the Barometric Pressure Change Indicator goes off by itself in 24 hours to save the battery. It is enough to wait for one day and you see if the hand goes back to the upper portion of its dial. In other words if your watch is OK it is enough to wait for more than one day and you will always see the small hand pointing upwards.


----------



## Mahmood

and a small mod for you guys !


----------



## rcaddict

I do feel casio manual is a bit confusing.


----------



## TGAMO

Mahmood said:


> View attachment 1656275
> and a small mod for you guys !
> View attachment 1656276


Hey Guy whats up with the red color? I think it is sweet - although I would change the red bezel and put on the blue bezel watch and vice a vera for the blue one.- what does everyone else say??


----------



## GShockMe

My Gulfmaster on a trail.


----------



## Jo-b

Hi, so I bought a gulfmaster (black-on-black) with full knowledge that I won't be able to utilize the atomic syncing feature as I live in the Philippines. So a few days ago, I happened to glance on the " RC Mode " and it flashed the following : A 1:03 and 10.4. Wasn't sure if it was just a glitch but fast-forward today, I checked again and now it's "A 3:02 and 10.6. Does this mean I can receive atomic signal here?and is it accurate considering that my location is not supposed to be covered by the atomic towers in China and Japan...


----------



## Kilovolt

Definitely your watch did receive a signal probably from China. Besides the watch is tuned on a reception frequency that depends from the home city you have chosen. If you have Hong Kong then your watch listens to the Chinese transmitter.
This may have to do with the bad weather currently present in that area which might have favoured propagation.

In any case it is easy to check if this happens again in the future.


----------



## Jo-b

I just did a manual atomic sync, lo and behold, it worked.  * at Batangas, Philippines*


----------



## TGAMO

So is the red color a new option? I ordered the blue however I prefer the red


----------



## rcaddict

Red is photoshoped. But I won't be surprised if Casio do release red or other color.


----------



## TGAMO

OK, I understand. That's what I originally thought, however just covering my bases as I just placed the order for the blue literally minutes prior to that picture being posted.


----------



## TGAMO

What about a shot of the red dial on the blue face, and the blue dial on the red face? If we are going to dream might as well have the ultimate color combos to drool over.


----------



## rcaddict

To me, black on black is the nicest because it's a subtle beauty without being too loud. There's always the yellow and blue for anyone who prefers striking colors. And blue black for those who prefer to be slightly more striking but not too loud.


----------



## SSingh1975

Del.


----------



## TGAMO

So what is the general idea on who has the best prices?


----------



## TGAMO

Cheapest ive seen thats not on bay is 399.00 from a pilot supply.


----------



## ko28

There was a seller on EBay selling them for about $280


----------



## yankeexpress

TGAMO said:


> So what is the general idea on who has the best prices?


Prices are fluctuating.....got my yellow new on Amazon for $313 including shipping in September. Keep checking as timing is everything.


----------



## TGAMO

Thanks KO for the info. I saw that watch it was used and scratched up a bit. I also saw new yellow gulfmaster going for 218.00 with box and papers bnib, but I have dont want yellow.


----------



## TGAMO

374.00 NIB with papers on the bay. Still waiting for the low 300's with shipping to pull the trigger. Anybody get a update on if the red will be offered?


----------



## ajdh

TGAMO said:


> 374.00 NIB with papers on the bay. Still waiting for the low 300's with shipping to pull the trigger. Anybody get a update on if the red will be offered?


I think the red edition was a Photoshoped image.


----------



## kandyredcoi

Got mine it's awesome! 

went with the black/blue its a color way I don't have yet for any G 
-cheers


----------



## allrachet

Does anyone know of any fakes floating around to be aware of?


----------



## rcaddict

Not that we know off,did you come across any sites selling fakes?if yes please share thanks.


----------



## allrachet

nope. was just curious. didn't think so; seems like a lot of work to duplicate.


----------



## kandyredcoi

some sellers on AMAZON has em with pretty good discounts so far those are the best prices i found


----------



## staiiff

The yellow one is 309 U$D today at Sharkstores...


----------



## helicopsi




----------



## tdinut

That looks beautiful.


----------



## G-Shock

Awesome G!


----------



## Keye Skware

Does anyone know a major retailer who might stock these? I'd want to see one in person before dropping that kind of money.


----------



## Odie

I actually had one in hand. It's a nice watch but I think the biggest downfall of this watch is the band. It feels cheap. I may be spoiled though as I have a CF Rangeman which feels and wears quite nice.


----------



## kandyredcoi

weird i actually like the straps on these a lot almost as good as CF imho, it forms better on the wrist unlike the other models with stiff resin and leaves a gap between your wrist and the lugs


----------



## Wolvee

I'm torn with the Gulfman. When I decided to start thinking about my watches again last week (for christmas) I've been sure I wanted to get a new MT-G but I really like all the extra functions of the Gulfman. I just don't love the strange over/under numbers on the bezel.


----------



## Inca Bloc




----------



## Tophertron

Best G-Shock ever made!! Love all of mine!!


----------



## D1cky986

Keye Skware said:


> Does anyone know a major retailer who might stock these? I'd want to see one in person before dropping that kind of money.


Macy's sell them.....


----------



## Positively-Negative

I tried one on today. I think I'm in love and know what my first G-Shock is going to be...


----------



## metalgear




----------



## Keye Skware

D1cky986 said:


> Macy's sell them.....


Unfortunately there isn't a physical store within 100 miles of me that actually has them in stock.


----------



## gripmaster

Mahmood said:


> View attachment 1656275
> and a small mod for you guys !
> View attachment 1656276


NICE!

gotta make a red one! soon!


----------



## Andrew McGregor

I wore mine on a week-long sailing trip last week.

As a sailing watch, it actually works... comfortable in hot weather (we were in the Whitsundays, at 20° south, and it's hot in November), practical (I used the compass quite a bit to take bearings to cross-check our position), and looks good.

No watch pictures as my camera was a bit less practical there... but here's a location shot:


----------



## bravoecho

NEW KID ON THE BLOCK...


----------



## staiiff

bravoecho said:


> NEW KID ON THE BLOCK...


That is this one I want for sure, just need to know if the black indexes are lumed... in black (yes black lume does exist !).


----------



## bravoecho

Yes they do glow in the dark...

GWN-1000C-1A - Watches - CASIO











staiiff said:


> That is this one I want for sure, just need to know if the black indexes are lumed... in black (yes black lume does exist !).


----------



## staiiff

bravoecho said:


> Yes they do glow in the dark...
> 
> View attachment 2244890


Sorry to say but this is just the LED lume.
I know that the white indexes are glowing but on this specific model I am talking about I would like to know about the black indexes.


----------



## gripmaster

staiiff said:


> Sorry to say but this is just the LED lume.
> I know that the white indexes are glowing but on this specific model I am talking about I would like to know about the black indexes.


I'll let you know.... gotta give it a day to charge and then we'll see!


----------



## staiiff

gripmaster said:


> I'll let you know.... gotta give it a day to charge and then we'll see!


Yes please, since I saw this model (GWN-1000C-1AJF) black/black bezel that's the one I really want.
But as I am a lume addict as a dive watches forumer, I'd like to know about these black indexes.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## tdinut

Great photo and watch box. Thank you for posting. What watch box is that? I just ordered a few and am curious if it's similar to the ones that I have coming.

Thanks *Tophertron*!!

Joe



Tophertron said:


> View attachment 2101298
> 
> Best G-Shock ever made!! Love all of mine!!


----------



## Everdying

black lume is pathetically weak.
which is why if you notice on the black lume model, the 12/3/6/9 are in white.


----------



## gripmaster

staiiff said:


> Yes please, since I saw this model (GWN-1000C-1AJF) black/black bezel that's the one I really want.
> But as I am a lume addict as a dive watches forumer, I'd like to know about these black indexes.
> Thanks in advance.


From what I could see on day 1 it is very weak, Barely noticeable ... but the watch arrived just 24 hrs ago and only had few hours of exposure to sunlight. Sunny day today lets see what it does tonight.


----------



## ebenke

Any word on a if red Gulfmaster is coming?


----------



## bravoecho




----------



## staiiff

bravoecho said:


> View attachment 2377425


Any lume at 1:00, 2:00, 4:00, 5:00, 7:00, 8:00, 10:00 and 11:00 ?
Thanks in advance for this info.


----------



## gripmaster

staiiff said:


> Any lume at 1:00, 2:00, 4:00, 5:00, 7:00, 8:00, 10:00 and 11:00 ?
> Thanks in advance for this info.


none. to read precise time in the dark I have to turn the light on... thats really bright and works perfectly. if you want lume on all the hours not just 3,6,9,12 its the black/white version but that looks very different of course. i know you got your eye on this one.


----------



## yankeexpress

The only positive screen Gulfmaster is the JDM blue version from Japan. And there is a brand new one available now for a great low price on our sales forum f/29.

Don't know the seller, nothing in it for me. 
I already have one but I know a good deal when I see one.


----------



## staiiff

gripmaster said:


> none. to read precise time in the dark I have to turn the light on... thats really bright and works perfectly. if you want lume on all the hours not just 3,6,9,12 its the black/white version but that looks very different of course. i know you got your eye on this one.


Thanks for the info.
I am sure the light is bright and fit for the job but I'd like to see the time like I am doing on my aviator GW-3000 only by the lume.
Makes me thinking of getting this black/black version and ask for a lume job to some lume/mod master around then I'll get the perfect (IMHO) Gulfmaster. :-!


----------



## Everdying

staiiff said:


> Thanks for the info.
> I am sure the light is bright and fit for the job but I'd like to see the time like I am doing on my aviator GW-3000 only by the lume.
> Makes me thinking of getting this black/black version and ask for a lume job to some lume/mod master around then I'll get the perfect (IMHO) Gulfmaster. :-!


wouldnt it be easier to just get the GWN-1000B-1A and change its bezel to the black/black version? or cheaper yet, just blackout the GWN-1000B-1A bezel.
of cos there would still be abit of red while there is blue on the black/black.


----------



## mugenpower78




----------



## shms59

staiiff said:


> Any lume at 1:00, 2:00, 4:00, 5:00, 7:00, 8:00, 10:00 and 11:00 ?
> Thanks in advance for this info.


Yes the 1,2,4,5,7,8,10,11 have black lume


----------



## shms59

Yes they are lumed


----------



## shms59

In daylight-










At night-










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Phantasm

That black lume is very cool. Thank you for the pictures. Very nice looking watch!


----------



## Oldbugr

I have a question for the black on black owners. GWN-1000C-1Ajf model, are the round circles around the lumes blue? or black? Some look black and some are blue, and am just wondering if some of the pictures are deceiving? Or are there two versions?


----------



## Phantasm

Oldbugr said:


> I have a question for the black on black owners. GWN-1000C-1Ajf model, are the round circles around the lumes blue? or black? Some look black and some are blue, and am just wondering if some of the pictures are deceiving? Or are there two versions?


I have the black on black version. It has black circles around the lume.

Some of the other versions have that bright electric blue though. It really pops and looks very cool.


----------



## scottydoesnt

That GWN1000C-1AJF is totally badass. I wasn't a fan of the first color schemes, but that one has gone to the top of my short list along with the 9400KJ-8 rangeman.


----------



## shms59

Oldbugr said:


> I have a question for the black on black owners. GWN-1000C-1Ajf model, are the round circles around the lumes blue? or black? Some look black and some are blue, and am just wondering if some of the pictures are deceiving? Or are there two versions?


My circles are blue around the black lume


----------



## EsbenOpen

Man there is a lot of hate in this thread for the Gulfmaster. A lot of people think it's super ugly. Which I find hilarious because to date, it's the only G-Shock that I don't think is ugly.

To each their own I guess.


----------



## staiiff

Many thanks, since long I am trying to know if the black indexes are lumed or not and until now, everybody told me no lume.
Your pic is the "green light" for me to pull the trigger for this black/black version !
Now the search for the cheapest one will start.


----------



## gripmaster

shms59 said:


> In daylight-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At night-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thats impressive!! I havent been able to get that kind of lume on my watch at all.


----------



## gripmaster

Oldbugr said:


> I have a question for the black on black owners. GWN-1000C-1Ajf model, are the round circles around the lumes blue? or black? Some look black and some are blue, and am just wondering if some of the pictures are deceiving? Or are there two versions?


Yes blue Circles here too. Very discrete though. The half blue second hand is very cool as well!


----------



## Oldbugr

Thanks all for the info, appreciate it as usual. Eric


----------



## shms59

gripmaster said:


> Yes blue Circles here too. Very discrete though. The half blue second hand is very cool as well!












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scottydoesnt

Where have the owners of the GWN-1000C-1a been purchasing them ? The older colors seem to be able to be had for around $350USD, but the new 1000C seems much more expensive. I'm just curious if a listing for $438USD on ebay is about the best price I can expect for now.


----------



## brvheart

I believe that the GWN-1000B-1B (which I also have) was around the same cost when first released as the the C-1A. I would like to find the cost fall a bit after the shiny new toy aroma wears off a bit. 

The GWN-1000C-1A will be my next pick up....as soon as the cost falls a little (admittedly I might not make it that long...) - if someone wants to off load theirs let me know


----------



## shms59

That's not a bad price


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gripmaster

brvheart said:


> I believe that the GWN-1000B-1B (which I also have) was around the same cost when first released as the the C-1A. I would like to find the cost fall a bit after the shiny new toy aroma wears off a bit.
> 
> The GWN-1000C-1A will be my next pick up....as soon as the cost falls a little (admittedly I might not make it that long...) - if someone wants to off load theirs let me know


hehe I salute your optimism! Thats not gonna happen! I predict that this one isnt going to go on the "used" market any time soon.. its simply too awesome!!!


----------



## gripmaster

scottydoesnt said:


> Where have the owners of the GWN-1000C-1a been purchasing them ? The older colors seem to be able to be had for around $350USD, but the new 1000C seems much more expensive. I'm just curious if a listing for $438USD on ebay is about the best price I can expect for now.


yes sounds like a good price. I got mine straight from japan the day it was launched and cant remember exact price now but it was in that area.. plus some customs fees of course. totally worth it! If I could have just one, this is the one...


----------



## scottydoesnt

Here is nice quick high def video showing the details of the 1000c beautifully. Plus the heavy metal background music just seems to make sense. 

edit: Apparently I'm an idiot, and can not get the video to embed. :/


----------



## brvheart

It is ok - it was posted a couple pages back - I love that video


----------



## agentk98

Hello WUS! Long time reader but this is my first post! 
I couldn't stop checking this watch out since I found it and finally got it for Christmas! (And since we all love pictures, here's a picture of my new baby in its natural habitat. It'll be greeting 2015 by the sea.)


----------



## Yto1312

Hi all









cheers


----------



## thomlad54

What's the purpose of the numbers on the bezel?
thanks


----------



## STEVIE

thomlad54 said:


> What's the purpose of the numbers on the bezel?
> thanks


To indicate a sudden rise or fall in barometric pressure.

I think this model is a bit overdone. Apparently the negative digital isn't very clear compared to the ProTrek.

G Shock models should also have vibrate option. GD 350 is the only one I believe.


----------



## cronkadile

Took my gulfmaster back. The big problem the gulfmaster has is with just a few small nudges the crown pops open to where water can now get inside the watch. Spoke with casio tech support about it and they said I'm right that this is a not good after they'd test out the problem I presented on a gulfmaster they had there at their facility, a also said it's a design flaw.


----------



## andyahs

cronkadile said:


> Took my gulfmaster back. The big problem the gulfmaster has is with just a few small nudges the crown pops open to where water can now get inside the watch. Spoke with casio tech support about it and they said I'm right that this is a not good after they'd test out the problem I presented on a gulfmaster they had there at their facility, a also said it's a design flaw.


No issues with my crown.


----------



## Comedie

Well, gonna roll the dice and try these. I really want a version with a link band, which doesn't exist. Just saw the blacked out version on Amazon for a $250 price, and figured I can give it a try. Something odd about the shipping with Amazon on that, as seems to be some built-in delay, regardless of the shipping option picked. Says fulfilled by Amazon tho, so odd. Unfortunately, seems it wants to show up a day after I am already on a 10 day trip 
Much as I dislike rubber bands, the price grabbed me. If Casio or some 3rd party come along with a link band later,,, great. Otherwise if I really get to disliking the rubber band enough, maybe I can cobble together a mount.


----------



## Slim Boy Fat

Comedie said:


> Well, gonna roll the dice and try these. I really want a version with a link band, which doesn't exist. Just saw the blacked out version on Amazon for a $250 price, and figured I can give it a try. Something odd about the shipping with Amazon on that, as seems to be some built-in delay, regardless of the shipping option picked. Says fulfilled by Amazon tho, so odd. Unfortunately, seems it wants to show up a day after I am already on a 10 day trip
> Much as I dislike rubber bands, the price grabbed me. If Casio or some 3rd party come along with a link band later,,, great. Otherwise if I really get to disliking the rubber band enough, maybe I can cobble together a mount.


Unbelievable price! So good i tried to order from here in the UK but Amazon can't dispatch the item to an address outside the US. Anyone know if there a service which will take delivery of an item in the US and then forward on?


----------



## kandyredcoi

curious about the report regarding the crown... so far i have not had issues with mine. will wear it tonight and will observe it closely.


----------



## Comedie

Slim Boy Fat said:


> Unbelievable price! So good i tried to order from here in the UK but Amazon can't dispatch the item to an address outside the US. Anyone know if there a service which will take delivery of an item in the US and then forward on?


So I guess you saw it too at $250. Low price now is $384, so perhaps I got real lucky on the timing. Will take awhile to see what I receive, as I'm going out of town for 10 days or so before it arrives.
Fingers crossed


----------



## hiker

what is you people,s opinion about strap.will the strap last as long as the watch?with gulfmaster,s strap unique in shape it may not be available in some places in future .so this is an important question


----------



## inzite

Comedie said:


> So I guess you saw it too at $250. Low price now is $384, so perhaps I got real lucky on the timing. Will take awhile to see what I receive, as I'm going out of town for 10 days or so before it arrives.
> Fingers crossed


wow 250, that's a very low price!


----------



## Comedie

hiker said:


> what is you people,s opinion about strap.will the strap last as long as the watch?with gulfmaster,s strap unique in shape it may not be available in some places in future .so this is an important question


Well my take on it, and g-shocks in general, is that they are plastic watches. Made to survive, wear, and beat up. Easy timezone switching is my #1 fn. I'm lucky if one makes it 3 years before replacement. But I'm sure not everyone thinks they are as disposable as I. Even with the limited lifespan I consider a watch to have, however, I suspect the rubber band would be the first thing to die for me.
Strap appears a PITA on these tho, as can't easily replace. Personally I like a link band, as they pop on and off the wrist easily. With a ratcheting clasp added, I get a little easy fine tuning when I want it as well. 
Will see if/when I get the one I ordered from Amazon yesterday, but I rather suspect it would not be rocket science to make adapters that would bolt up to the stock band mount positions. Could then plug in whatever band you like. Now I'm hoping they come out with a link band version, which would make it easy. But if not, DIY comes to mind.


----------



## hiker

for a watch that's above 300$ the strap should be easily replaceable.i think this is one weakness of gulfmaster.on other hand prw 6000 strap is easy to replace even with non casio etc straps.


----------



## Phantasm

I don't have any problem with the strap personally. It is easily replaceable after removing the screws. And I think the replacement will be very affordable.

The strap fits very comfortably. With the new angled down design it really fits well. The strap seems a little softer and more premium than a lot of the other straps on Gs.


----------



## Phantasm

One thing I really really like about the Gulfmaster as a Digital/Analog combined watch - is that the digital display does the stopwatch, timer, etc. but the hands are still reflecting the current time. So you get that elusive current time at the same time as the functions. I force my Frogman to do this by using the dive timer. But this is much better for me.

Here is the Gulfmaster timing something using the stopwatch while the analog hands show current time. Very nice feature for me.


----------



## Everdying

well, the G9300 mudman as well as rangeman also show the current time when the stopwatch etc are running.


----------



## Phantasm

Everdying said:


> well, the G9300 mudman as well as rangeman also show the current time when the stopwatch etc are running.


Yes those models do both which is great. Unfortunately my GW-5000 and GW-6900 don't which slightly bothers me. I know the basic non atomic DW6900 shows current time when in stopwatch which is very nice about it.

It would be great to have a list of all the models that show current time when in stopwatch and timer, etc. Maybe someone has done this already?


----------



## oilriggy

Just received the blue and yellow straps for my gulfmaster will be fitting soon


----------



## Jimi182

Riseman also shows current time in both stopwatch and timer mode too


----------



## Dlbernau

oilriggy said:


> Just received the blue and yellow straps for my gulfmaster will be fitting soon


Wonder how the yellow strap would look with the blue bezel....


----------



## inzite

Just got mine in the mail from amazon seller for USD 354. Initial impressions are great, it seems gshock has really improved on the quality and details since my DW-8140 from 20 yrs ago. Size wise this is a big watch but rightly so with a super easy to read dial via the big bold and fat hands along with the whole blacked out theme of the GWN1000C. It is even bigger than the DW-8140, thickness is about the same. I can see size be an issue for people with smaller than 6.5" wrist though, I'm close to 7" wrist and it looks nicely balanced with the help low amount of flaring outwards for the lugs. Black lume is cool and when fully charged it gives off a good enough glow in the dark. It also goes superbly well with the whole blacked out theme making reading time even easier imo. Auto atomic syncing is a non-issue here in Toronto. Watch has loads of function and I like how there is a crown to twist and pull out. However it is easy to forget to put the crown back for someone that has been using digital display for a while, all the other watches I have are analogue so it becomes second nature to put pop the crown back in lock position. More pics and comparison to DW-8140 later. 

 by inzite, on Flickr


----------



## inzite

it's dangerous to take macro shots of a gshock but it is what it is, minus the 1:1 macro level blemishes it looks great.

INZ_2497 by inzite, on Flickr


----------



## hiker

so hese 9 u ordered are same color scheme gulfmen?or different


----------



## hiker

inzite said:


> Just got mine in the mail from amazon seller for USD 354. Initial impressions are great, it seems gshock has really improved on the quality and details since my DW-8140 from 20 yrs ago. Size wise this is a big watch but rightly so with a super easy to read dial via the big bold and fat hands along with the whole blacked out theme of the GWN1000C. It is even bigger than the DW-8140, thickness is about the same. I can see size be an issue for people with smaller than 6.5" wrist though, I'm close to 7" wrist and it looks nicely balanced with the help low amount of flaring outwards for the lugs. Black lume is cool and when fully charged it gives off a good enough glow in the dark. It also goes superbly well with the whole blacked out theme making reading time even easier imo. Auto atomic syncing is a non-issue here in Toronto. Watch has loads of function and I like how there is a crown to twist and pull out. However it is easy to forget to put the crown back for someone that has been using digital display for a while, all the other watches I have are analogue so it becomes second nature to put pop the crown back in lock position. More pics and comparison to DW-8140 later.
> 
> by inzite, on Flickr


this particular color scheme gulfman is one of the most gorgeous casio,s they ever made.no doubt


----------



## Comedie

bobbyc03 said:


> It wasn't a scam (thank god). I ordered the last 9. Just arrived. Happy happy.
> View attachment 2695282


Yeah. I'm still traveling, but my $250 buy arrived at home. Had the wife take some pics, and it appears to be the real deal. Another 4 days until I get to actually play with it. Seems I always trip over bargains


----------



## Comedie

Comedie said:


> Yeah. I'm still traveling, but my $250 buy arrived at home. Had the wife take some pics, and it appears to be the real deal. Another 4 days until I get to actually play with it. Seems I always trip over bargains


Well, been home a few days. Yep, all looks right, and apparently can't beat that $250 price I snagged it for on Amazon. 
As I suspected, not thrilled with the plastic band. Better than others I've tried, but would much prefer easy on/off as with link bands. And even more, would like a ratcheting clasp.
So, anyone have pics on how the band is attached and comes off? 
I see 6 likely suspects underneath that are small screws, and 4 allen head screws on the show surface, which may merely be decorative and not used.
Seems to me that with some tinkering time and bits of 316ss or 7075 aluminum I have laying about, I ought to be able to come up with something to attach a 'real' 22-24mm band to. Hard to tell without taking apart tho.


----------



## Phantasm

Comedie said:


> So, anyone have pics on how the band is attached and comes off?


I think that each band is held on by the 2 allen screws. Then a single small phillips head screw on the bottom for some reason, maybe to keep it from pulling away on the bottom against the skin? Here's a picture I found awhile ago -


----------



## Comedie

Phantasm said:


> I think that each band is held on by the 2 allen screws. Then a single small phillips head screw on the bottom for some reason, maybe to keep it from pulling away on the bottom against the skin? Here's a picture I found awhile ago -


Thanks. Had seen that pic but wasn't sure of the 5 screws on each end, which held what together.


----------



## Oldbugr

This was on my list for 2015, wears very nice.


----------



## Phantasm

Oldbugr said:


> This was on my list for 2015, wears very nice.


Congratulations Oldbugr! Great Gulfmaster. That color scheme you bought is one of the best looking Gs out right now I think. And the best of both worlds with the analog and digital display.

They wear very comfortably don't they? The strap is soft and smooth. And the downward angle on the strap makes it fit very well for me.

Have fun with your new Gulfmaster!


----------



## beany_bot

Haven't looked at this watch since they first came out in Japan. But my they have come down in price. Saw a yellow one for 260 pounds. Which is a hundred pounds cheaper than the prw 6000. Which does less! Amazing. I'm very tempted by it now and would have already bought one but I'm closely watching the direction "smart" watches are taking.


----------



## beany_bot

Can anyone tell me. I'm tempted to buy this but I'm worried about the size. I like a big watch, but like most people I have my limits. I currently wear a prw5000. Is the gulf master much bigger when on? I feel my 5000 is about my limit for size.


----------



## OkiFrog

Mine arrived today, loaded with features. My new favorite.


----------



## beany_bot

Can't belive the prw 6000 is still twice the price of its digital brother the prw 3000. And indeed often more expensive than its better equipped daddy the gulf master... Alas I prefer the looks of the 6000 best.... Decisions decisions....


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

OkiFrog said:


> View attachment 2916434
> 
> Mine arrived today, loaded with features. My new favorite.


Well done OkiFrog  Very nice!


----------



## Oldbugr

Thanks Phantasm, I agree with you that the band is very comfortable. I was glad it fit me and wasn't a band that one hole was too tight and one was too lose.


----------



## hiker

I am planning to buy gulfmaster "black hole version" (gwn c-1A).

those of you who have gulfmaster please nlighten me on following points

.1....how accurate is barometer and altimeter of gulfmaster?i know it should be same version 3 sensor but i am just asking.how is thermo compensation?

2...when i get gulfmaster should i also buy an extra strap ?i usually roam around in places where watch parts are not easy to find....so what you think about gulfmaster strap?will it last for the life of watch or not?i would sure not want to lose this watch due to strap failure?
i wish that like prw 6000 they had given carbon fiber strap in this watch!dont know why casio does not think about people who actually use this watch in adventure.

anyway the strap structure of gulfmaster is so strange that no non original casio strap will fit it which is tragic

3...does gulmaster wear larger or smaller on your wrist than rangeman .


----------



## Comedie

hiker said:


> I am planning to buy gulfmaster "black hole version" (gwn c-1A).
> 
> those of you who have gulfmaster please nlighten me on following points
> 
> .1....how accurate is barometer and altimeter of gulfmaster?i know it should be same version 3 sensor but i am just asking.how is thermo compensation?
> 
> 2...when i get gulfmaster should i also buy an extra strap ?i usually roam around in places where watch parts are not easy to find....so what you think about gulfmaster strap?will it last for the life of watch or not?i would sure not want to lose this watch due to strap failure?
> i wish that like prw 6000 they had given carbon fiber strap in this watch!dont know why casio does not think about people who actually use this watch in adventure.
> 
> anyway the strap structure of gulfmaster is so strange that no non original casio strap will fit it which is tragic
> 
> 3...does gulmaster wear larger or smaller on your wrist than rangeman .


So far as the Altimeter, mine keeps reading about 120 feet low. I adjust it up to the correct value, but it will still end up low when I look the next day.
Barometer seems OK, and pretty close to matching what the local airport results are.
So far as the durability of the strap, who knows at this point? I already see the clasp leaving some abrasion marks on the opposite strap. Out in the sun it seemed to get quite pliable and softer too. So my guess is that it may not have a terribly long life if faced with adversity.


----------



## viper1024768

Hi All,

Just had my Gulfmaster for a week now, and was wondering why the battery level on the watch is always at "M", even after leaving it by the window for half a day. Any ideas anyone.

thanks in advance.


----------



## Shademantis

viper1024768 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just had my Gulfmaster for a week now, and was wondering why the battery level on the watch is always at "M", even after leaving it by the window for half a day. Any ideas anyone.
> 
> thanks in advance.


The range within each level (low-medium-high) is quite large from the point of view of charging time to reach the next level. Some watches I've received on "medium" only took 10 minutes of sunlight to reach full; others took a day or more. Just keeping feeding it sunlight and you'll be fine.


----------



## inzite

great travelling partner!

DSC01740 by inzite, on Flickr


----------



## D1cky986

What does everyone think of the 2 new models then....??????


----------



## Mrcrooka1

D1cky986 said:


> What does everyone think of the 2 new models then....??????
> 
> View attachment 3387874


I am a gulfmaster fan (I own two, looking to acquire 1c), but I think I'll pass on these two.....wayyyy too much going on with the colors.


----------



## Nemo

Dark is the way.


----------



## -Devil-

add me down for 1


----------



## -Devil-

agentk98 said:


> Hello WUS! Long time reader but this is my first post!
> I couldn't stop checking this watch out since I found it and finally got it for Christmas! (And since we all love pictures, here's a picture of my new baby in its natural habitat. It'll be greeting 2015 by the sea.)


i hear ya, i got the blue one too and im wearing it more then my Tag heuer Submariner. its amazing!


----------



## staiiff

Nemo said:


> Dark is the way.


May I ask from which store/place you got it.
As I am also in France and interested by this version, merci d'avance.
You could PM me.


----------



## SxJ7

Are there any differences between the JF and export versions? Like how the rangeman has carbon fiber. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## D1cky986

SxJ7 said:


> Are there any differences between the JF and export versions? Like how the rangeman has carbon fiber.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They are the same, only difference will be the packaging, JF version will be in the Black box, export will be in the standard Tin..


----------



## m_s_b

Guys

I've just ordered/reserved a White one on Rakuten. A white watch wouldn't normally be my first choice, but i want a normal LCD (not reversed) and at £255 shipped to the UK I thought it was worth a punt. Delivery is estimated for the end of April so I'll post pics when it arrives.

Just one quick question do NATO adapters exist for the Gulmaster? Just in case its a bit too White!


----------



## Nemo

staiiff said:


> May I ask from which store/place you got it.
> As I am also in France and interested by this version, merci d'avance.
> You could PM me.


Chez Colette. J'ai payé le prix fort... Mais avec le taux du dollars ou les taxes d'import c'était kif kif. 
Ils en ont encore. 
 
Joyeuses Pâques.

Oups pardon my French. 
Just some Parisian tips. ;-)
Here's a pic to be forgiven.


----------



## JS747

Hello Everyone,

Can someone please explain the difference between these two models:

1. GWN-1000B-1ADR

2. GWN-1000B-1AJF

I assume the "1AJF" is the Japanese model. Is there any difference between the two? Is the "1AJF" made in Japan while the "1ADF" is made somewhere else? Thanks.


----------



## naddy

How hard is it to keep the yellow one clean? Do they permanently stain after a while?


----------



## JohnQFord

Got this today. While pic's everywhere make it look pure white, it's actually a very light grey (or blue). It's very nice, though.
































































7" wrist


----------



## JonL

Congrats John! I love this new Gulfy - and yes it is certainly an off-white or light grey color. Funny though, like you say, all online pics make it look white ... mine on on the WRUW from Thurs as do yours too! I thought a good way to show its color is to compare with some other white G's:

Here we have it with some glossy whites:





And now with a matte white:



I think it is closest in color to this old G-7900.



No matter what shade of white - it is awesome!


----------



## Rocat

Is the white GulfMaster a matte resin? If so that would most likely explain the lack of pure white since the glossy ones can reflect more light back.


----------



## JohnQFord

JonL's 2nd pic captures the difference the best ... I think. 

It is a matte finish but there's a definite tint to it in the vein of bluish gray ... both case & strap of course.


----------



## hiker

I noticed one thing.this white one is "cased in Thailand,japan movmt".while earlier gulfmaster,s caseback had just "japan" written on back.
it does no matter at all,but just an observation.

only thing holding me back from gufmaster is its unusual srap structure plus lack of altimeter log data function .i hope mudmaster comes soon or gulfmaster will steal my money.lol


----------



## Nemo

hiker said:


> I noticed one thing.this white one is "cased in Thailand,japan movmt".while earlier gulfmaster,s caseback had just "japan" written on back.
> it does no matter at all,but just an observation.
> 
> only thing holding me back from gufmaster is its unusual srap structure plus lack of altimeter log data function .i hope mudmaster comes soon or gulfmaster will steal my money.lol


Same as the Black Hole version: 'Japan mvt cased in Thailand'.
About the strap, there is a video early in this thread showing Casio factory and some tech checking the quality of the urethane on a Gulfmaster. Rotten resin is a known issue and Casio seems to work on reliability.

BTW I wonder, on the white version, what color is the sensor ? Is it Red ?


----------



## JohnQFord

Nemo said:


> BTW I wonder, on the white version, what color is the sensor ? Is it Red ?


It's gunmetal black.


----------



## Odie

Hello,

Just a quick question that I've been unable to find an answer too. Has anyone seen an "explosion" or blow out of how the Smart Access Crown is connected to the watch? The reason for my question is that I Scuba Dive for a living and wanted to use this while working but since the crown is very easy to turn and pop out into the 1st position, I was concerned about the WR of the watch.

Thank you,

Chris


----------



## beany_bot

If you watch the original promotion video for the watch, on YouTube. I'm sure it has a brief exploded view of the watch. It's not engineer spec but might help if you know what your looking for.


----------



## Nemo

Odie said:


> Hello,
> 
> Just a quick question that I've been unable to find an answer too. Has anyone seen an "explosion" or blow out of how the Smart Access Crown is connected to the watch? The reason for my question is that I Scuba Dive for a living and wanted to use this while working but since the crown is very easy to turn and pop out into the 1st position, I was concerned about the WR of the watch.
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> Chris


Hi Chris,

in the video, I'm afraid the watch explosed is not a GWN1000...

About the crown, it's not easy to disengage. 
Not as easy as on a PRW6000 for example.
It has never happened to me so far and there is some resistance in the crown.
(There is only one mention of that issue by a user with only 1 post... Could it be it trolling ? )

The manual only mention the risk of unintended operations and damages due to impact which is logical.
But nothing about water resistance.
This is an electronic crown. There is no serrated wheels going deep in the heart of the watch. Just contacts. Like a button but in rotation.

http://support.casio.com/storage/en/manual/pdf/EN/009/qw5371.pdf
(E-4)

Cheers
Nemo


----------



## D1cky986

I have to admit, I did not like the Gulfmaster, when the initial photos were released, now its one of my favourite G-Shocks, group shot below.....


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Awesome Rich


----------



## Robert Hoffmann

You know, my wife puts the plants next to the window, I put my watches there,,,,,


----------



## hiker

ofcourse.plants like your gulfmaster are also solar powered!i guess casio is not the first one to use solar power.


----------



## staiiff

I have mine now... the Darth Gulfmaster !
Got it at the Bangkok airport before I took off on Thursday, came into the steel tin.



A quick a dirty wrist shot just after unboxing at my place.



First atomic time signal reception done manually was a success.
Let's see the automatic reception during the night.
Still have to check the set up for the sensors.
I think this will be a good replacement for my GW-3000.


----------



## Time4Playnow

Well guys, some of you with your pics helped me decide to get this new Gulfmaster, the 1000E version. I like the fact that the resin is not pure white. It's hard for me to say exactly what color it is, but I like its looks! I also like some of the details, like the gunmetal colored sensor, the gold plated strap screws, and the blue bezel that is highly polished on the sides.

I have really liked the Gulfmaster model ever since it was introduced. I very much like this version of it. It may not be too practical for outdoor use given its color, but I love the overall look!! :-!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Time4Playnow said:


> Well guys, some of you with your pics helped me decide to get this new Gulfmaster, the 1000E version. I like the fact that the resin is not pure white. It's hard for me to say exactly what color it is, but I like its looks! I also like some of the details, like the gunmetal colored sensor, the gold plated strap screws, and the blue bezel that is highly polished on the sides.
> 
> I have really liked the Gulfmaster model ever since it was introduced. I very much like this version of it. It may not be too practical for outdoor use given its color, but I love the overall look!! :-!


Nicely done. Looks great. Congrats and enjoy Time4Playnow  Have a great weekend

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## ctzfan

Ever since I have seen the ads for Gulfmaster last year, I have always wanted one. Finally pull the trigger late last month and now it finally arrives today.



















Still learning of its functions and loving it..


----------



## kandyredcoi




----------



## ebenke

Where's the GULFMASTER in red? I can't wait.


EBenke


----------



## boskix

Good day,
I purchased my first G Shock earlier and my choice was the Gulfmaster. I got the gwn 1000c 1adr version, which is the same color as the gwn 1000c 1ajf, but the lumes are all green (in the dark). The 1000c posted here had blue and green lumes. Uhmmmm.. does this have anything to do with the 1adr vs 1ajf name? Im just sad that mine had all green lumes, wouldve been better if I had the blue/green mix. Does anyone else here have the 1000c with all green lumes?


----------



## Time4Playnow

YIN and YANG!!! :-!

My two remaining Gulfmasters. I once also had the 1000B and the 1000-2AJF versions. But once I got the 1000C, I didn't wear the other two. Then I had to get the 1000E new version, and I think it complements the 1000C version nicely. So I flipped my other two, and am keeping these.  Whaddya' think? Good choice?? ;-)


----------



## wuyeah

ebenke said:


> Where's the GULFMASTER in red? I can't wait.
> 
> EBenke


Red bezel or red resin? I think red bezel color like Tudor Black Bay with black or dark grey would be very nice.


----------



## ebenke

wuyeah said:


> Red bezel or red resin? I think red bezel color like Tudor Black Bay with black or dark grey would be very nice.


Red Resin would be nice.

EBenke


----------



## boskix

Sir, what is the lume color of your 1000c? Is it all green like mine?


----------



## boskix

shms59 said:


> In daylight-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At night-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have the 1000c 1adr, but my lumes are all green. Its not the same as this. Is that the difference between the adr and ajf version? TIS


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Time4Playnow said:


> YIN and YANG!!! :-!
> 
> My two remaining Gulfmasters. I once also had the 1000B and the 1000-2AJF versions. But once I got the 1000C, I didn't wear the other two. Then I had to get the 1000E new version, and I think it complements the 1000C version nicely. So I flipped my other two, and am keeping these.  Whaddya' think? Good choice?? ;-)


Cool shots Time4Playnow. Cool pair and really Yin and Yang  Enjoy

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## boskix

Guys? Any inputs on my question?


----------



## neekg

Im the new owner of this beauty


----------



## Nemo

boskix said:


> Guys? Any inputs on my question?


Mine is all green and I have bought it in Paris France. 
The markers at 12 3 6 9 are brighter. As bright as the broad hands.


----------



## staiiff

Nemo said:


> Mine is all green and I have bought it in Paris France.
> The markers at 12 3 6 9 are brighter. As bright as the broad hands.


Same for me.
According to the reference number on the carton box, mine is the GWN-1000C-1ADR, I bought it at Bangkok airport.

Kinda disappointed now not to have the mixed lume blue & green. :think:


----------



## neekg

got my GWN-1000C-1ADR in SG G-factory, all green as well.


----------



## Nemo

Could it be a photographic issue?


----------



## Time4Playnow

boskix said:


> Good day,
> I purchased my first G Shock earlier and my choice was the Gulfmaster. I got the gwn 1000c 1adr version, which is the same color as the gwn 1000c 1ajf, but the lumes are all green (in the dark). The 1000c posted here had blue and green lumes. Uhmmmm.. does this have anything to do with the 1adr vs 1ajf name? Im just sad that mine had all green lumes, wouldve been better if I had the blue/green mix. Does anyone else here have the 1000c with all green lumes?


My 1000C has all-green lume. I find it very difficult to imagine that Casio would put different colored lume on the same model watch, just based on a different market. Never heard of anything like that before. I'd bet that what you saw was just an effect of the photography or the way it appeared here on the forum, rather than the actual color of the lume. I'd bet all of them have all-green lume.


----------



## neekg

how you guys calibrate the temp on your gulfmaster?


----------



## Nemo

neekg said:


> how you guys calibrate the temp on your gulfmaster?


I don't.
The thermometer is only useful if you put the watch off your wrist. And then it's accurate.


----------



## duke4c

I wish to thank everyone who posted on this thread... Thanks to you I got this...

Reading time is a brease and all extrq functions are there in a package that somehow managed to be a g shock withouth looking like g-shock...

I ontherwors: masterpiece

Well done casio...


----------



## staiiff

Nemo said:


> Could it be a photographic issue?


I guess you are right Nemo, cause if you have a look to the video and pics from Watch Tanaka (which in my opinion the best for videos and pics of Japanese watches around the net), you could clearly see that the lume is all green.

CASIO G-SHOCK GULFMASTER GWN-1000C-1AJF ƒJƒVƒI G-SHOCK ƒKƒ‹ƒtƒ}ƒXƒ^�[�¢ŠE6‹Ç"d"g ƒ^ƒiƒJŽžŒv"X


----------



## hiker

duke4c said:


> I wish to thank everyone who posted on this thread... Thanks to you I got this...
> 
> Reading time is a brease and all extrq functions are there in a package that somehow managed to be a g shock withouth looking like g-shock...
> 
> I ontherwors: masterpiece
> 
> Well done casio...
> View attachment 4160218


don't say its a masterpiece or prices will increase.

anyway we are waiting for another master piece as well.gwg 1000.the mudmaster


----------



## duke4c

hiker said:


> don't say its a masterpiece or prices will increase.
> 
> anyway we are waiting for another master piece as well.gwg 1000.the mudmaster


I'm not convinced in GWG 1000.

Two problems:
-----------------
1. It feels a bit too much like a poser to be honest. It screams about evertything except about telling time.
2. Price vs. features. Seriously, how do you motivate yourself when you can literary get 2 gulfmasters for the initial price of GWG (assuming of course that it will hit market at about 750 USD or at expected street price of about 525 down the road - about 30% off)

The reason why I like this particular gulfmaster is that stealthing makes it first and foremost a watch.
Everything is black except the analog time and that seems like a bright white. Briliant! Reading time at a glance is truly a breeze... Even the digital part is big enough for you to get extra info despite the negative display.

As far as I'm concerned this really is the best multi-functional ana-digi that I've personally ever seen.

An outdoor watch that doesn't scream "I'm outdoor watch".
A G-Shock that doesn't even look like a "g-shock".

And yet, it's as good of an outdoor instrument as they get.
And yes, it's a G-Shock.

Really... an unsurpassed masterpiece of ana digi world...

But of course this is just my opinion.


----------



## Nemo

duke4c said:


> I'm not convinced in GWG 1000.
> 
> Two problems:
> -----------------
> 1. It feels a bit too much like a poser to be honest. It screams about evertything except about telling time.
> 2. Price vs. features. Seriously, how do you motivate yourself when you can literary get 2 gulfmasters for the initial price of GWG (assuming of course that it will hit market at about 750 USD or at expected street price of about 525 down the road - about 30% off)
> 
> The reason why I like this particular gulfmaster is that stealthing makes it first and foremost a watch.
> Everything is black except the analog time and that seems like a bright white. Briliant! Reading time at a glance is truly a breeze... Even the digital part is big enough for you to get extra info despite the negative display.
> 
> As far as I'm concerned this really is the best multi-functional ana-digi that I've personally ever seen.
> 
> An outdoor watch that doesn't scream "I'm outdoor watch".
> A G-Shock that doesn't even look like a "g-shock".
> 
> And yet, it's as good of an outdoor instrument as they get.
> And yes, it's a G-Shock.
> 
> Really... an unsurpassed masterpiece of ana digi world...
> 
> But of course this is just my opinion.


Mine as well !


----------



## hiker

remember one thing.mudmaster will have atleast as many color variations as gulfmaster.including the stealth version.
mudmaster,s one advantage over gulfmaster is its more conventional strap..so I think strap can be changed easily.

anyway gulfmaster is a great product.I almost ordered the stealth version ,but they increased prices overnight by a lot!so I thought to better wait a bit.


----------



## Nemo

Time4Playnow said:


> My 1000C has all-green lume. I find it very difficult to imagine that Casio would put different colored lume on the same model watch, just based on a different market. Never heard of anything like that before. I'd bet that what you saw was just an effect of the photography or the way it appeared here on the forum, rather than the actual color of the lume. I'd bet all of them have all-green lume.


A little update. 
Using a ultra violet led it appears the lime turns in two colors. 
green for the round markers
And white blue for the hands and the others markers. 
Once the US led turned off all goes green again. 
Hope it's help.


----------



## Robert Hoffmann

Nemo said:


> A little update.
> Using a ultra violet led it appears the lime turns in two colors.
> green for the round markers
> And white blue for the hands and the others markers.
> Once the US led turned off all goes green again.
> Hope it's help.


Yes. Same as the GPW-1000. It's got the same format.


----------



## Nemo

Here is a quick pic....


----------



## yschow

Black Core Reporting......

Thanks to Nemo, now I am a fan of Gulfmaster.


----------



## staiiff

Nemo said:


> View attachment 4250314
> 
> Here is a quick pic....


So that the secret !
Merci Nemo, that makes things clear now.


----------



## Shofixti

Hi guys,

Long time lurker, first time poster. I was looking for a gulfmaster and eyeing this:


After reading through this thread, I ended up with this: 


Am I late for the party?


----------



## JohnQFord

Shofixti said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Long time lurker, first time poster. I was looking for a gulfmaster and eyeing this:
> 
> After reading through this thread, I ended up with this:
> 
> 
> Am I late for the party?


You're not late for the party ... you're early for the Apocolypse !!! 

You now have to decide what to buy next ... but first, congratulations on a great acquisition !!! :-!:-!:-!


----------



## Shofixti

After buying an Edifice, the GA-1000 and this, I'm tapped out for the year. 

The wife's gonna kill me if she sees another watch.


----------



## JohnQFord

Shofixti said:


> After buying an Edifice, the GA-1000 and this, I'm tapped out for the year.
> 
> The wife's gonna kill me if she sees another watch.


So you're saying only 3 or 4 more watches this year !!! :think: :-!:-!:-!


----------



## Shofixti

I absolutely love the barometer on this thing.

Watch says weather deterioration



True enough...


----------



## gotshocked

Ahh the Gulfmaster thread ... thanks to Greg, who conviced me to go for it, I´m just happy to report here with this real beauty. That thing is classy and badass at the same time!


----------



## staiiff

Playing with the Darth Gulfmaster and a fun application during last week-end...


----------



## GShockMe

Finally, I made a video about the Gulfmaster. This is the first video of my GShockMe video channel and I choose to feature the Gulfmaster. I think it is the best of both analog and digital worlds for the G-Shock.

Watch it here


----------



## gotshocked

GShockMe said:


> Finally, I made a video about the Gulfmaster. This is the first video of my GShockMe video channel and I choose to feature the Gulfmaster. I think it is the best of both analog and digital worlds for the G-Shock.
> 
> Watch it here


but please reconsider the use of music there!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GShockMe

gotshocked said:


> but please reconsider the use of music there!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I made another version with a lighter music (I think). Here U go


----------



## NotSure

New G-Shock addict here, just picked up the blue bezel version at a great price from Amazon. First thing I did was swap the buckle and keeper from the GW-9400-1 Rangeman. The polished Rangeman buckle and keeper look much better on the shiny Gulfmaster, and vice versa.


----------



## Everdying

looks like a couple of non-atomic gulfmasters are coming this september.
GN1000B-1A Gulfmaster Sep ’15 $300,00
GN1000C-8A Gulfmaster Sep ’15 $300,00

followed by a black / gold end of year along with a few other models in black / gold.
GWN1000GB-1A Master of G Black and Gold Seasonal Dec ’15 $550,00

now maybe i may just go get one as i have no need for atomic time since there is no reception here.


----------



## Shofixti

I've seen on a lot of Gulfmaster product description:


Altimeter
Measuring range: -700 to 10,000 m (-2,300 to 32,800 ft.)
Measuring unit: 1 m (5 ft.)
Hand indication of altitude differential
*Manual memory measurements (up to 30 records, each including altitude, date, time)
Auto log data (High/low altitudes, cumulative ascent and descent)*
Others: Relative altitude readings (±100m /±1000m), Selectable measurement interval: 5 seconds or 2 minutes
*1 second for first 3 minutes only
*Changeover between meters (m) and feet (ft)

Am I missing something? I don't think the Gulfmaster has this.


----------



## square

Hi
this is normal (hour hand floating)?
Why the GWN-1000C ? - Page 3


----------



## Nemo

Yes it is. 
As on any independent hours and minutes hands (2 motors) G's. 
I got it on any models. 
Here it's not a big deal. 😉


----------



## Spyharpy

Getting back into the Gulfmaster club. I bought the black one last year but decided to sell it as the white letters on the bezel and white tide dial made it look to busy. When reading the watch between 9-12, the hour hand would appear to be extended and bent as it was merged with the white tide dial. I didn't like that and the white letters on the bezel weren't of use to me so I decided to let go of it. I then saw the stealth version with the blue accents and this one had better contrast and a blue tide dial not the same color as the hour hand. After some thought about revisiting this watch, I decided to try it again. I go it today and I couldn't be more pleased. I'm not a fan of metal keepers as they feel too loose. I used the carbon fiber keeper from my atomic Mudman that fits more snug and looks much better on the watch.


----------



## Sub4

Spyharpy said:


> Getting back into the Gulfmaster club. I bought the black one last year but decided to sell it as the white letters on the bezel and white tide dial made it look to busy. When reading the watch between 9-12, the hour hand would appear to be extended and bent as it was merged with the white tide dial. I didn't like that and the white letters on the bezel weren't of use to me so I decided to let go of it. I then saw the stealth version with the blue accents and this one had better contrast and a blue tide dial not the same color as the hour hand. After some thought about revisiting this watch, I decided to try it again. I go it today and I couldn't be more pleased. I'm not a fan of metal keepers as they feel too loose. I used the carbon fiber keeper from my atomic Mudman that fits more snug and looks much better on the watch.


CONGRATS! That color scheme is one of my favorites! Practical and versatile.

Louis


----------



## square

Spyharpy said:


>


do you have a problem with the positioning of the hour hand (when compared with the readings of the minute hand)?
or it seemed to me?
i have same "feature". This confuses me.


----------



## Nemo

square said:


> do you have a problem with the positioning of the hour hand (when compared with the readings of the minute hand)?
> or it seemed to me?
> i have same "feature". This confuses me.


Here it seems like a parallax illusion. Just check the shadow of the second hand on the hour hand, they are aligned. 
(https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Parallax)


----------



## Spyharpy

square said:


> do you have a problem with the positioning of the hour hand (when compared with the readings of the minute hand)?
> or it seemed to me?
> i have same "feature". This confuses me.


It's an illusion as mentioned. The hour hand is perfectly aligned.


----------



## Spyharpy

I like my new stealth Gulfmaster. It will get considerable wrist time but I also like my ProTrek 6014H Karakorum Black Series. I set these two on the window sill and after a while I came back to this. Guess the 6014H is showing who's boss!


----------



## Nemo

Spyharpy said:


> I like my new stealth Gulfmaster. It will get considerable wrist time but I also like my ProTrek 6014H Karakorum Black Series. I set these two on the window sill and after a while I came back to this. Guess the 6014H is showing who's boss!


The Lume will make the difference. ;-)


----------



## hiker

how is gulfmaster strap in you people,s opinion?better than rangeman ?will last as long as the watch?strap is unique on this one so ofcourse u cant fit any custom strap on this one.

i was thinking to order spare strap if I get a gulfmaster (soon I hope), but the shop guy said its not necessary as these straps last long time.now this guy has sold thousands of g shocks.what should i do.


----------



## Nemo

I use to have a Rangeman. 
Mine was a Carbon Fiber version. 
It was really comfortable. 
My Gulfmaster is ever more confortable. 
That band is 'that' great. ;-)
I would love a black titanium bracelet on that watch....


----------



## hiker

well.i would rather choose long lasting strap than only comfortable.hope gulfmaster has such a strap....anyway will see..


----------



## Nemo

Like we all. 
My mighty citizen Aqualand band was destroyed in 18 months. 
At least G Shock band are much better. ;-)


----------



## hiker

citizen aqualand band was destroyed?strange.citizen straps are usually sturdy....anyway gulfmaster,s strap must have been more easy to replace.but if it lasts ten years than its ok.one of my protrek,s strap lasted that long.anyway the gulfmasters is too good looking to miss.must buy it!though I was also thinking of getting some other watches.like prg 300.....bad news for wallet


----------



## Nemo

Aqualand thick sturdy band get rotten very fast and get cuts in the thickest part and fail with no warning. 
I have never experienced that with Casio.


----------



## staiiff

Nemo said:


> I would love a black titanium bracelet on that watch....


A black titanium version (case and bracelet) of the Darth Gulfmaster !
Would be most expensive non automatic watch in my collection for sure.

Or maybe someone could arrange a 3D print of an adapter for using a black titanium bracelet from a Protrek... just saying.


----------



## JohnQFord

It had to be ... another one in the door ... may keep it ... may not ... :-s :think::think:


----------



## ryland johnson

Hello,, Just placed my order for the Gulfmaster, black body with blue bezel. 
In continental Europe this is not a cheap watch costing 700€. My question is this. though I have been collecting watches for around 40 years and have owned in the past several G shocks the Gulfmaster differs in one major area to any other G shock I have seen. The Bezel. It is general, if not common, to find circular G shocks with what can best be described as 'shoulder's' top, bottom and both sides. These 'shoulders's' have been the main protection for the glass crystal.

You see I am simply a devil when it comes to dinging or scratching watches. I respect them, keep them serviced, in proper watch boxes but I always manage to scratch or ding my watches be they 400€ or 10,000€!
I have not seen the Gulfmaster in the flesh but from pictures I notice that rather nice blue bezel sits well above the main body of the watch exposing it to possible dings and scratches? I am sincerely hoping that the crystal does not protrude above that bezel if it does it will be a return as I know It will get badly marked within a week.
Many years ago I decided to only purchase watches with sapphire crystals, anything less hard I would be certain to mark it.....Don't ask.........I have no idea how I manage it.
I have spent several days now researching this watch and have not read a single comment about the bezel getting marked? Being a G shock I would guess most owners purchase them because they are tough and protected. 
Need I be concerned about that bezel and the crystal not being sapphire? I understand the blue bezel is made from blue anodised SS, this indicates that if it is scratched or dinged the SS will shine though the blue making any mark stick out rather badly?

I also ponder why this appears to be the only model in the entire G shock circular range that does not have those protective shoulders?

Thank you in advance for any advice you may have to offer.

Very best wishes to you and yours, Ryland.


----------



## JohnQFord

Firstly ... Welcome to the forum Ryland! :-!

The blue bezel sits well above the crystal on this watch ... you'd need a direct strike on the crystal from an acute angle to do any damage. :think:

Although the watch doesn't feature the traditional G-Shock resin ... there's still an awful lot of resin surrounding the watch. :think: :-!

You've got 'bumpers' @ 3 & 9 o'clock & lots of shoulder @ 6 & 12 o'clock. :-!

Where you'd be scratching a metal diver in most contact situations ... you'd be pretty safe with this watch ! 



ryland johnson said:


> Hello,, Just placed my order for the Gulfmaster, black body with blue bezel.
> In continental Europe this is not a cheap watch costing 700€. My question is this. though I have been collecting watches for around 40 years and have owned in the past several G shocks the Gulfmaster differs in one major area to any other G shock I have seen. The Bezel. It is general, if not common, to find circular G shocks with what can best be described as 'shoulder's' top, bottom and both sides. These 'shoulders's' have been the main protection for the glass crystal.
> 
> You see I am simply a devil when it comes to dinging or scratching watches. I respect them, keep them serviced, in proper watch boxes but I always manage to scratch or ding my watches be they 400€ or 10,000€!
> I have not seen the Gulfmaster in the flesh but from pictures I notice that rather nice blue bezel sits well above the main body of the watch exposing it to possible dings and scratches? I am sincerely hoping that the crystal does not protrude above that bezel if it does it will be a return as I know It will get badly marked within a week.
> Many years ago I decided to only purchase watches with sapphire crystals, anything less hard I would be certain to mark it.....Don't ask.........I have no idea how I manage it.
> I have spent several days now researching this watch and have not read a single comment about the bezel getting marked? Being a G shock I would guess most owners purchase them because they are tough and protected.
> Need I be concerned about that bezel and the crystal not being sapphire? I understand the blue bezel is made from blue anodised SS, this indicates that if it is scratched or dinged the SS will shine though the blue making any mark stick out rather badly?
> 
> I also ponder why this appears to be the only model in the entire G shock circular range that does not have those protective shoulders?
> 
> Thank you in advance for any advice you may have to offer.
> 
> Very best wishes to you and yours, Ryland.


----------



## Nemo

As far as I'm concerned, using the watch every day and having it exposed to shocks the bezel is amazingly tough. Not a single mark so far. 
I was also concerned when I bought my GWN1000 But now I really don't care. It's a G Shock and the bezel has been engineered for a purpose.


----------



## ryland johnson

Many thanks for both replies. Nemo I can assure you I would make a brilliant tester for G shock, I have already, over the years, managed to badly damage one or two of the less expensive models.
I come from a family of horologists but am not one myself and even they cant explain how I am so 'tough' on watches. One would think I worked on a building site knocking walls down. Before retiring I worked in hospitals and private practice!

I am looking forward to receiving the Gulfmaster but have this doubt I shall soon mark it. Lets see. Pleased to read from John the crystal is sunken bellow that bezel. For a watch this price I am surprised it does not have a sapphire crystal? UK price is £475, thats a lot of cash for a watch with a mineral crystal. again lets see....

Kind regards, Ryland


----------



## hiker

JohnQFord said:


> Firstly ... Welcome to the forum Ryland! :-!
> 
> The blue bezel sits well above the crystal on this watch ... you'd need a direct strike on the crystal from an acute angle to do any damage. :think:
> 
> Although the watch doesn't feature the traditional G-Shock resin ... there's still an awful lot of resin surrounding the watch. :think: :-!
> 
> You've got 'bumpers' @ 3 & 9 o'clock & lots of shoulder @ 6 & 12 o'clock. :-!
> 
> Where you'd be scratching a metal diver in most contact situations ... you'd be pretty safe with this watch !


this black one is a beauty.if you wanna keep only one gulfmaster you should keep this.

i am against buying too expensive watches.as since a long time i am into digitals etc.but since the day i saw this black gulfmaster i could not take it out of my mind.lol.and atleast today i got it.TA.

this is my first gulfmaster or first v3 anadigi ABC ,and i can tell you that this thing is built good.from its extra comfortable strap to its details its something to appreciate.a piece of art you can say.
it in no way feels any inferior to brands like tissot t touch etc.


----------



## hiker

"7 month itch" had me buy it .so i am not guilty.lol.
this blackhole has infinite magentic force so i had no control over myself....i am trying to justify this purchase by these words.lol.

for now mobile phone pics.will try some better pics next.
and oh yes as i use my barometer altimeter etc a lot so i tested the sensors of this watch first after purchase.
luckily the sensors are pretty precise and thermocompensated (stable).for a pretty accurate reading.in initial tests.

this watch is good looking and smart.i recommend it to everyone now.this watch is the main reason i did not get prw 3500 when it was launched.this was in back of my mind.now i got this thinking that digital model hopefully will get later.


----------



## Time4Playnow

hiker said:


> "7 month itch" had me buy it .so i am not guilty.lol.
> this blackhole has infinite magentic force so i had no control over myself....i am trying to justify this purchase by these words.lol.
> 
> for now mobile phone pics.will try some better pics next.
> and oh yes as i use my barometer altimeter etc a lot so i tested the sensors of this watch first after purchase.
> luckily the sensors are pretty precise and thermocompensated (stable).for a pretty accurate reading.in initial tests.
> 
> this watch is good looking and smart.i recommend it to everyone now.this watch is the main reason i did not get prw 3500 when it was launched.this was in back of my mind.now i got this thinking that digital model hopefully will get later.


Congrats -- it looks great!!! :-!

This is truly my favorite Gulfmaster version. I think Casio really did an outstanding job of design on this one. And because of the design of the dial with the white hands and 4 white hour markers, this is possibly the easiest watch to read the time with in low light conditions. (without using the light) The lume is pretty good too, and lasts a good while. And as you mentioned, the strap is very very comfortable - it's easy to forget you are even wearing this watch!

Enjoy!!


----------



## Kelz913

Hey guys!

First time poster long time reader. I have been in the market for my first gshock for about a year now and thanks to you guys I am expecting my gulfmaster (black) to arrive tomorrow. You guys have put together excellent reviews (good and bad) and the pics are outstanding! I do have one question for you guys. Can the fuctions of the watch be used underwater? Meaning if im underwater can I use the ABC buttons? Its my understanding that one of the features of the mudman was the ability to use the buttons anywhere anytime. Should I take that to mean that I should not try to use the functions while underwater? Thanks in advance and sorry if this has been talked about!


----------



## ryland johnson

Kelz913 said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> First time poster long time reader. I have been in the market for my first gshock for about a year now and thanks to you guys I am expecting my gulfmaster (black) to arrive tomorrow. You guys have put together excellent reviews (good and bad) and the pics are outstanding! I do have one question for you guys. Can the fuctions of the watch be used underwater? Meaning if im underwater can I use the ABC buttons? Its my understanding that one of the features of the mudman was the ability to use the buttons anywhere anytime. Should I take that to mean that I should not try to use the functions while underwater? Thanks in advance and sorry if this has been talked about!


Hi. I would sincerely like to give you an accurate answer to your valid and interesting question. I cant? Like you I am due to receive my Gulfmaster and have asked some questions here regarding this watch myself.

You have caused me to pause and think! I have no idea but is this watch classified as a divers watch? I mention this in good faith also ignorance as a divers watch according to watch industry guide lines has to fulfill certain criteria or at least it was like that some years ago. In the 70's I recall with horror purchasing my younger brother a divers watch it cost a bloomin fortune.

I believe these days many 'watches' are labeled divers watches some costing 25.00€ I can assure you they are NOT divers watches. For example, Oris makes divers watches and they are manufactured to a set codification to be certified as a 'divers watch'. See bellow.

Water resistance classificationWatches are often classified by watch manufacturers by their degree of water resistance which, due to the absence of official classification standards, roughly translates to the following (1 metre ≈ 3.29 feet).

Water resistance ratingSuitabilityRemarksWater Resistant 3 atm or 30 mSuitable for everyday use. Splash/rain resistant. _Not_ suitable for showering, bathing, swimming, snorkelling, water related work and fishing._Not_ suitable for diving.Water Resistant 5 atm or 50 mSuitable for swimming, white water rafting, non-snorkeling water related work, and fishing._Not_ suitable for diving.Water Resistant 10 atm or 100 mSuitable for recreational surfing, swimming, snorkeling, sailing and water sports._Not_ suitable for diving.Water Resistant 20 atm or 200 mSuitable for professional marine activity, serious surface water sports and skin diving.Suitable for skin diving.Diver's 100 mMinimum ISO standard (ISO 6425) forscuba diving at depths _not_ suitable forsaturation diving.Diver's 100 m and 150 m watches are generally old(er) watches.Diver's 200 m or 300 mSuitable for scuba diving at depths _not_suitable for saturation diving.Typical ratings for contemporary diver's watches.Diver's 300[SUP]+[/SUP] m for mixed-gas divingSuitable for saturation diving (helium enriched environment).Watches designed for mixed-gas diving will have the DIVER'S WATCH L M FOR MIXED-GAS DIVING additional marking to point this out.


AS you can see our Gulfmaster is suitable for 'skin diving' only. This is a very VERY sore point with me as many years ago I badly damaged a 10k watch that stated on the back water resistant to 50M. Now speaking English I read that as the watch could be taken to a depth of 50M before water ingress would damage the watch. I went swimming with it and found myself with a very large bill for the pleasure.

I think the watch industry as a whole is very misleading with these depth markings they place on the back of watches and I have been very vocal in several ways to try and get the industry to print accurate intelligible English exactly what these *depth figures* mean. Take a look at the table above to see what I mean.

PLEASE reader dont see me as being confrontational with this post. I just cannot accept how misleading some information is regarding water resistance.

On a side note and totaly of topic I have had wars on mobile phone forums regarding the term water proof. Sony, for example, claim the Xperia Z seiries are water proooof to a depth of 1.3M for 30 minuets. Most buyers dont read the small print and just see water proof. NOTHING is water proof, every man made object we use has a working depth limit especially submarines lolol. Sorry I digress.

So, as you can see from this missive I am as much in the dark as you are regarding your question. Its a moot point for me as for many years I have removed my watch before showering, any and all watches! Extreme I know but then there is the question of that crown on the gulfmaster! only needs to be left open and the watch is stuffed. A divers watch in the true sense will have a screw in crown plus over the crown protection. It gets complex.

Very best wishes, Ryland


----------



## Shofixti

I myself, wouldn't dare use my gulfmaster for scuba diving even if I do believe it would survive.

As for using the sensors underwater, I've read people here advise against pushing the buttons underwater. The barometer and altimeter is useless underwater anyway. The only useable sensor is the thermometer and compass. You could set it to measure temperature before going in the water.


----------



## Nemo

Been using the watch under water. Max depth 15 meters. 
I did not used the electronic crown but I have pushed the four buttons. 
I have even noticed a strange 180° error on the compass near the surface. 
Nothing wrong in using the Gulfmaster for diving. The countdown is easy to read and the auto light works fine in submersion. 
I have been using all the buttons. 
BTW I have done the same with my prw6000 and Rangeman and Raysman... The PRW6000 is a 100m water resistant Protrek. 
No issue. ☺


----------



## Kelz913

Thanks for the help guys! I dont plan to do any deep diving of any sort so I'm thinking I should be good. I do think that ryland johnson has a point about he confusion with the depths and what not. Glad to hear that Nemo has used some of the functions underwater without issue. I cannot wait to see this watch in person, I reall hope it lives up the the hype!


----------



## ryland johnson

Nemo said:


> Been using the watch under water. Max depth 15 meters.
> I did not used the electronic crown but I have pushed the four buttons.
> I have even noticed a strange 180° error on the compass near the surface.
> Nothing wrong in using the Gulfmaster for diving. The countdown is easy to read and the auto light works fine in submersion.
> I have been using all the buttons.
> BTW I have done the same with my prw6000 and Rangeman and Raysman... The PRW6000 is a 100m water resistant Protrek.
> No issue. ☺


Hi Nemo. Just for information. I spoke this morning with the importer for casio in this country. He informed me that under no circumstances should the crown be opened while the watch is _in contact with water_ and it is NOT guaranteed under warranty if the watch is water damaged though use of any buttons being used while the watch is submerged.
There was some other rather conflicting information he passed onto me and I got the impression not even he was certain on some aspects of his own product line?
For example I asked if this watch was classed as a diving watch. No direct answer only quotes from the industry standards I had already posted. This evasive type of answering is truly common from the watch industry as there is no industry agreed code to the measurement of depth regarding water resistance.

Salt water will perish the water resistant membranes that prevent "_normal water ingress". _Swimming pool chemicals will "or may" also damage those membranes. His advice was to carefully wash the watch in clean water after any contact with either salt or swimming pools.

I found it interesting that the importer agreed the watch industry needed to clarify in simple terms what exactly defines water resistant etc. It is apparently a major head ache for him in terms of warranty claims?

I was assured there would be zero problem in using the Gulfmaster for sporting water use such as surfing and snorkelling. Rather obvious given the advertisement though lol.

I guess if in doubt act on the side of caution? Prevention being preferable to cure etc. I am new to the Gulfmaster so know zero about it myself. I am researching though.

Best wishes, Ryland


----------



## Time4Playnow

ryland johnson said:


> Hi Nemo. Just for information. I spoke this morning with the importer for casio in this country. He informed me that under no circumstances should the crown be opened while the watch is _in contact with water_ and it is NOT guaranteed under warranty if the watch is water damaged though use of any buttons being used while the watch is submerged.
> There was some other rather conflicting information he passed onto me and I got the impression not even he was certain on some aspects of his own product line?
> For example I asked if this watch was classed as a diving watch. No direct answer only quotes from the industry standards I had already posted. This evasive type of answering is truly common from the watch industry as there is no industry agreed code to the measurement of depth regarding water resistance.
> 
> Salt water will perish the water resistant membranes that prevent "_normal water ingress". _Swimming pool chemicals will "or may" also damage those membranes. His advice was to carefully wash the watch in clean water after any contact with either salt or swimming pools.
> 
> I found it interesting that the importer agreed the watch industry needed to clarify in simple terms what exactly defines water resistant etc. It is apparently a major head ache for him in terms of warranty claims?
> 
> I was assured there would be zero problem in using the Gulfmaster for sporting water use such as surfing and snorkelling. Rather obvious given the advertisement though lol.
> 
> I guess if in doubt act on the side of caution? Prevention being preferable to cure etc. I am new to the Gulfmaster so know zero about it myself. I am researching though.
> 
> Best wishes, Ryland


The only g-shock specifically classed as a diving watch is the Frogman. And it says "Diver's 200M" on the watch. All other Gs have 200m water resistance minus the "dive watch" classification. While they are not technically dive watches, I'm sure many people have used them while diving without any problems.

There has been much discussion on this forum about whether it is okay to use a G's buttons underwater or not. Clearly Casio does not recommend it, but still, it seems many people have done this without any ill effect to the watch. Only in one of my Casio manuals have I ever seen it say that it is okay to use the buttons underwater -- and that was for a Frogman. (but, not all of my Frogman manuals say this -- so I think Casio has just decided to be overly cautious on this issue)

Yes, if a person is overly concerned about these things, the best thing to do as you suggest is just act on the side of caution.


----------



## Nemo

Come on guys !  Water resistance on a G-Shock ? With all those everyday divers around the world using G's or cheap 100m timex...
As an example my Raysman was my main diving watch back in 1998 and then for 6 years of hard use. I have used all the buttons under water at around 40 meters (beyond that depth, filming is a often a PITA...)
In the end it was resin rotten syndrom but zero issues with WR.
Some military unit guys have been using Protrek 50m WR (!!) for diving during operation. 50m WR watches ! Go figure ! The pictures are somewhere on the internet but this is true.

With my PRW6000 (skin diving in the Adriatic last september) and my Gulfmaster I have not use the crown under water but I have unlock that crown at the surface. The watch was salty and wet. But I had needed to change the Timer setting. 
For the record back in the 80's I have been skin diving with only "water resistant" solar analogic plastic Lorus with zero issues. 
And then... I have been using (hard) Casio watches for diving/surfing/yachting since 1983. 

I do not care those ISO marketing claims. In 32 years I'm still waiting to be betrayed by a flaw in the water resistance with my Lip, Casio, Citizen, Seiko...
I has never happen to me and... for the record... my name is Nemo. :-D


----------



## Jimi182

Didn't the Navy Seals use a G back in the day for diving?


----------



## Nemo

French Navy Special ops were issued officially with one. 
Not the Navy Seals. The cheap DW9000 (now DW9052) was issued to the commando Hubert...
They are O2 divers. So no bubbles but no deep dives.
They are also mounted on diving boards and used for timing and navigation. 
Digital is a must for them so no Gulfmaster. 😀
Timex Expédition 200m Shock would be perfect. ☺


----------



## ryland johnson

Got it this evening. Was going to purchase from Amazon but found the 'local' stores here gave 10% off for cash so saved myself 50.00€
Its a beast of a watch, sits very high on the wrist. I like large watches so am pleased with my purchase. The instruction book is something else and weighs much more than the watch! It is going to take me some time to understand all the functions, its one heck of a complex watch. I was surprised though that when it made me a coffee it didn't add sweetener only option was sugar!
Looks very well made and made from quality materials. I am just waiting now to ding that protruding bezel!

Out of interest in speaking with the sales staff I was informed the higher priced G shocks didn't sell as well as the lesser priced models. I only got a 10% discount because of this factor. Had I bought a 150.00€ G shock, zero discount? Some of the very top models had to be ordered in as they didn't keep stock.
I would have thought the Gulfmaster would have been a very good seller? Its certainly extremely good value for money. Lets see how it survives my attention!

Regards, Ryland


----------



## JohnQFord

ryland johnson said:


> Got it this evening. Was going to purchase from Amazon but found the 'local' stores here gave 10% off for cash so saved myself 50.00€
> Its a beast of a watch, sits very high on the wrist. I like large watches so am pleased with my purchase. The instruction book is something else and weighs much more than the watch! It is going to take me some time to understand all the functions, its one heck of a complex watch. I was surprised though that when it made me a coffee it didn't add sweetener only option was sugar!
> Looks very well made and made from quality materials. I am just waiting now to ding that protruding bezel!
> 
> Out of interest in speaking with the sales staff I was informed the higher priced G shocks didn't sell as well as the lesser priced models. I only got a 10% discount because of this factor. Had I bought a 150.00€ G shock, zero discount? Some of the very top models had to be ordered in as they didn't keep stock.
> I would have thought the Gulfmaster would have been a very good seller? Its certainly extremely good value for money. Lets see how it survives my attention!
> 
> Regards, Ryland


You *say* you got the watch! :think:

Let's have the other *'thousand words'* as proof! :-!


----------



## Loo0oon

First Gs, it's really hard not to keep looking at this beauty!


----------



## JohnQFord

Loo0oon said:


> First Gs, it's really hard not to keep looking at this beauty!











Incredible start ... it *is* a great watch ... certainly one of my faves ! :-!

Welcome to the forum. :-!:-!:-!

[system won't *always* rotate the photo]


----------



## ryland johnson

It is indeed a nice watch. I have the blue edition. Problem is that bezel scratches. I thought it would and asked here about it as I was waiting delivery. Only taken me a couple of weeks to ding the bezel. I knew I would. 
The blue model of this series has a very exposed bezel that is superb to look at but most un G shock in design. I think of G shocks as being those bullet proof watches that are built like brick toilets and their forte is the fact they are tough. 
I would think the Gulfmaster's with the raised bezels may last better? Look after that bezel it will scratch.

Very best wishes, Ryland


----------



## Nemo

Seems like the embossed models are more resistant to get scratched... 
I have hit a metal shelf today and I still got zero mark on mine... 
YMMV


----------



## Shofixti

Nemo said:


> Seems like the embossed models are more resistant to get scratched...
> I have hit a metal shelf today and I still got zero mark on mine...
> YMMV


Same here. I do not baby it but it still looks pristine. I wonder if it's the material they use on the embossed version of the bezel?


----------



## staiiff

Nemo said:


> Seems like the embossed models are more resistant to get scratched...
> I have hit a metal shelf today and I still got zero mark on mine...
> YMMV


Double happy to have the Darth one then. :-! :-!


----------



## kelso_boy

Are you sure it's not to keep track of your golf score? This IS the Golf Master watch, right?b-)


Joakim Agren said:


> It is a barometric pressure differential pointer graph. In baro mode you can get the seconds hand to point to a position on the bezel ring to give you information on how much the pressure have changed in the past 2 hours. It ranges from +-10 hPa on the bezel ring. If the pressure change is even greater than that range the seconds hand will point to either over or under. In general if pressure change is greater than -4 hPa in the past 2 hours it could mean a storm front with bad weather is coming. But sometimes bad weather can come even if pressure do not change that much so it is not 100%.


----------



## Nemo

So far the *Module* 5371 is exclusive. I mean it is only used on one Casio model: the Gulfmaster.
Unike the Mudmaster sharing the PRW6000 *Module* number 5365... ;-)

Analogic trends for tides (function hand) and barometer tendencies (seconds hand) are really very useful to me.


----------



## Time4Playnow

Nemo said:


> So far the *Module* 5371 is exclusive. I mean it is only used on one Casio model: the Gulfmaster.
> Unike the Mudmaster sharing the PRW6000 *Module* number 5365... ;-)
> 
> Analogic trends for tides (function hand) and barometer tendencies (seconds hand) are really very useful to me.


Actually although the functions of the Mudmaster seem to be equivalent to the PRW-6000, the module numbers are different. The Mudmaster module is 5463.


----------



## AlexGSi2000

I have just ordered a GWN1000B-1B.

I am currently wearing a GA110-1A which I purchased two years ago and not really worn much due to the size. I have worn it every day for the past two months and realised how much I missed having a G Shock on my wrist, I am hoping the Gulfmaster isnt much bigger!

Will be my 5th G-Shock;
*First = DW6600 (1997)* - Purchased for me by my dad when I was about 9 years old, I unfortunatley lost it a few years later 
*Second = G-501D-2AJF (2003)* - Was pretty cheap for a metal band G-Shock at the time, less than £100 if I remember correctly - I then sold to fund my next G Shock as I was in Secondary (High) school at the time.
*Third = GW-1010J-2AJF (2004)* - Saved long and hard for this one - using work expirience money. I still have this and wore it until around 2011 when the metal band started falling apart (pins falling out) - some chrome plating flaked too. Will try and restore this at a later date if I can find the parts - replaced the rechargable batteries in 2010.
*Fourth = GA110-1A (2012) *- Bought this from Andorra for the equivalent of around £60, didnt realise how big it was going to be, which took some getting used to.

Found myself looking at G-Shocks again last month, saw the gulfmaster and instantly wanted one. Cheapest I could find one in the UK was around £400 so found one on US eBay and ordered today from a reputable seller, as I was typing this I got a dispatch notification from eBay, so im even more excited now! - Shipping should take around 4 days with UPS, which isnt too bad! I will post up some photos when it arrives.


----------



## fcasoli

Very good choice, Gulfmaster is beautiful! 


Phone: Galaxy Note 4
Watch: G-Shock Gulfmaster & Rangeman


----------



## Nemo

And confortable on the wrist.

I'm trying to take the plunge on the GPW1000... But so far it's not as easy on mywrist as the Gulfmaster.
But the GPW1000T is a temptress....


----------



## AlexGSi2000

Well, I had a phone call from my girlfriend earlier to let me know a package had been delivered at home....
Wasnt expecting it for a few more days at least - turns out that after the tracking information, it is indeed the watch!

Currently sat here in work, feel like its christmas eve, 4 more hours to go until I get home...... it will be a long wait.
5 days to arrive from the US, saved a fair amount too!... cant argue with that.


----------



## Shofixti

This is a stormtrooper sculpture I made.

He sits on my office desk.

He does not want to give it back.


----------



## Myrrhman

hiker said:


> don't say its a masterpiece or prices will increase.
> 
> anyway we are waiting for another master piece as well.gwg 1000.the mudmaster


Was going to buy Gulf.
You made me switch. 
Mudmaster incoming.
Thanx !!


----------



## euromade

This would be my first G-shock and would like to know if the JDM version is worth extra money? 
On Amazon GWN1000C-1A goes for $315 while GWN1000C-1AJF cost $408. What is the difference other than the more expensive one comes with the Japanese manual only...

Thanks...


----------



## JohnQFord

euromade said:


> This would be my first G-shock and would like to know if the JDM version is worth extra money?
> On Amazon GWN1000C-1A goes for $315 while *GWN1000C-1AJF cost $408*. What is the difference other than the more expensive one comes with the Japanese manual only...
> 
> Thanks...


It's *$328 *at 'shop-e-brand' on Rakuten.


----------



## Tismith

Hello guyz, I'm new in this forum and I have followed all comments and recommendations with keen interest and I have decided I will be getting the Stealth Gulfmaster but the only draw back is that I stay in Africa and I would like to know if the watch can be set manually and if it will keep correct time and also all other features will work properly. I have been made to believe the watch might not work well outside the region that supports Radio control for time keeping. Please the info is key to my decision on the watch.


----------



## Tenchi

Hello Tismith,

All multiband 5/6 models of casio are not actually 'controlled' by radio signals. Rather, it 'attempts' to synchronize with radio signals from known sources.

That said, the Gulfmaster can be set manually and will work even if out of range of the atomic clock transmitters. It will try to listen for sync broadcast, but if it will not find a signal, it will just keep time normally as any other quartz movement would.

If you are in an area which is out of range of the atomic clock towers, you can just simply turn the "sync attempt" off. I doubt that being off by a few seconds will lessen the enjoyment you can get out of your Gulfmaster. Cheers! 

My Gulfy says "hi'!".


----------



## Tismith

Hi Tenchi you are a life saver. Thanks a lot the gulfmaster is going back into the cart lol and say a big Hello to your gulfmaster I am joining the club asap. Cheers!!!


----------



## AndiH71

Greetings from Germany, the Gulfmaster since one Week on my Wrist


----------



## gripmaster

Tismith said:


> Hi Tenchi you are a life saver. Thanks a lot the gulfmaster is going back into the cart lol and say a big Hello to your gulfmaster I am joining the club asap. Cheers!!!


well done!!!
one of the greatest new models since I have started G-Shocking...
and remember - pics or it didnt happen!


----------



## Phantasm

My Gulfmaster gets the most wrist time in comparison to my other Gs. It is one of my top favorites. Such a very nice looking analog/digital G.

Still not tired or bored of it since receiving as a holiday gift last year in December. The love continues for the watch.

Everyone keep enjoying your Gulfmaster!


----------



## depejohnson

Does anyone know if there is a black metal band for the Gulfmaster? Thinking about getting one for my dress watch and would like a black metal band.


----------



## jaspert

Any nato strap adaptor for the Gulmaster ? Love the watch but hate the resin strap. It feels uncomfortable to my skin after a while.


----------



## Starfish

....this is awesome...awesome....awesome...no words can described, if Gulfman is tortoise, Gulfmaster must be a Turtle


----------



## hiker

I agree.one of most functional and beautiful g shocks casio made.thats why I got gulfmaster all black though I like full digitals more.but had to have it!


----------



## hiker

jtbr said:


> Any nato strap adaptor for the Gulmaster ? Love the watch but hate the resin strap. It feels uncomfortable to my skin after a while.


gulfmaster strap is unique.so there is no easy way to change it.and who will want to change it anyway when this is the most comfortable strap in a g shock I ever used


----------



## Phantasm

hiker said:


> gulfmaster strap is unique.so there is no easy way to change it.and who will want to change it anyway when this is the most comfortable strap in a g shock I ever used


It is a very comfortable strap isn't it? Works great for small wrists that are flat on the top like mine are. Also don't know why anyone would want to change it to a nato or zulu, it is so comfortable as is in my opinion, one of my most comfortable Gs to wear.


----------



## Starfish

Gulfmaster design like a diver watch, it look very un-G at first, but the structure is still a G, a plastic case watch protected by a resin bezel, but there is something more for Gulfmaster, which is on top of the resin bezel, added a metal bezel(which we dont have much worry expose to sunlight for re-charge, as usually resin rot happened around the resin bezel, but...it can be scratch, good thing is we can always replace it like any other G if needed), as for the lug on the case...it was somehow "removed" and design as part of the strap to hold by two screw, so...there is no other replacement beside the original strap so far, luckily this strap is very very confortable for me, I like it alots...is awesome!!!!!!
,


----------



## Alex4415

I just ordered my Gulfmaster black in black the japanese version. Ill see it in a few days... Im so excited..


----------



## Phantasm

Alex4415 said:


> I just ordered my Gulfmaster black in black the japanese version. Ill see it in a few days... Im so excited..


Excellent! You made a very good choice.


----------



## fcasoli

Alex4415 said:


> I just ordered my Gulfmaster black in black the japanese version. Ill see it in a few days... Im so excited..


My compliments, I think the Gulfmaster is the best analogic triple sensor available at the moment. No forced style like the Mudmaster, in my opinion.

Watches: G-Shock Rangeman GW-9400 Black, Olive, Camouflage, GW-M5610


----------



## Acsa943

Hi Guys, new to this Forum which I discovered making researches about the GWN-1000B- 1AER Gulfmaster. Thank you all fo your great passion for watches! 

Actually I wanted the Gulfmaster since the first teasers went out in early 2014 but as there was no release date known for Europe, I couldn't resist the wait and got a Rangeman. Very nice watch but not as nice looking as the Gulfmaster. I live in Switzerland and the retail price when the GWN-1000 went out in October 2014(still hasn't changed nowadays) is 698 Swiss Francs, almost 690US$!!!!! WHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAT!!!! (Casio really rips us off in Switzerland, I mean we are not all Rich Bankers Chocolate Eating Mercedes Driving people as the stereotypes like to describe Swiss people;-). I finally decided to go for the GWN-1000B-1AER all black with white numbrs on bezel, which I bought in Italy for 499€, 545US$; that's 21% off!!!

*After more than one year the Gulfmasetr has been released, is there any of you who have used the Gulfmaster for abut 12-18 months can post pics to showe if the Bezl really is subect to dents, scufs, and other deteriorations. It is the only big concern i have about this baeautiful watch.*

As seen on older posts on this thread, Rangeman is much best suited for hiking and mountain activities because of the positive display, Altimeter functions and 24H Timer (the biggest shame of the Gulfmaster indeed is the 60 min Timer!!!). So I'll keep using my Rangeman for mountain activities and the Gulfmaster will become my everyday watch.

Pleasant day to all.


----------



## Doc_Holden

Hey guys new to the board. I have one quick question about this watch. What does the A and P to the left and right of the 12 o'clock stand for? I see it on the Mudmaster and the Pro trek PRW6000s. I can't find any information about it in the manual or online.

Thanks,

Doc


----------



## Everdying

Doc_Holden said:


> Hey guys new to the board. I have one quick question about this watch. What does the A and P to the left and right of the 12 o'clock stand for? I see it on the Mudmaster and the Pro trek PRW6000s. I can't find any information about it in the manual or online.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Doc


it is stated in the manual.
AM / PM.


----------



## Starfish

Acsa943 said:


> Hi Guys, new to this Forum which I discovered making researches about the GWN-1000B- 1AER Gulfmaster. Thank you all fo your great passion for watches!
> 
> Actually I wanted the Gulfmaster since the first teasers went out in early 2014 but as there was no release date known for Europe, I couldn't resist the wait and got a Rangeman. Very nice watch but not as nice looking as the Gulfmaster. I live in Switzerland and the retail price when the GWN-1000 went out in October 2014(still hasn't changed nowadays) is 698 Swiss Francs, almost 690US$!!!!! WHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAT!!!! (Casio really rips us off in Switzerland, I mean we are not all Rich Bankers Chocolate Eating Mercedes Driving people as the stereotypes like to describe Swiss people;-). I finally decided to go for the GWN-1000B-1AER all black with white numbrs on bezel, which I bought in Italy for 499€, 545US$; that's 21% off!!!
> 
> *After more than one year the Gulfmasetr has been released, is there any of you who have used the Gulfmaster for abut 12-18 months can post pics to showe if the Bezl really is subect to dents, scufs, and other deteriorations. It is the only big concern i have about this baeautiful watch.*
> 
> As seen on older posts on this thread, Rangeman is much best suited for hiking and mountain activities because of the positive display, Altimeter functions and 24H Timer (the biggest shame of the Gulfmaster indeed is the 60 min Timer!!!). So I'll keep using my Rangeman for mountain activities and the Gulfmaster will become my everyday watch.
> 
> Pleasant day to all.


metal bezel will have the same wear and tear in any watch, usually it get knock on the 4 o'clock, dont worry much, buy a spare bezel if you worries


----------



## phile1

Hi,
thanks to you fans of GShock !
I was looking for a new watch to replace my 13years old Tissot TTouch. The Tissot solar is not great, and expensive... so what else ?...

On the french watches forum, on a thread related to the Solar (I was reading that thread looking for infos about it), a guy posted that its TTouch os nicer than a GShock ; then another replied by posting a photo of the GWN-1000b.
I though Gshock was watches like the one I had when I was 12 to 16 yr old !
What the f is that watch on that photo !
=> I went to Gshocj web site => the nicest one, to me, is the 1000C.
But... they are too big for my 17.4cm wrist... it will never fit... Then a fexw days later, I went to see & test at Le Bon Marché store in Paris (nice store if you come here) Surprise : the watch is quite large, but fit nicely even on a "small" wrist.
And so nice... to good to be true.
A few days later I went to the new GShock store in Paris. If you like GShocks, go there. Not very nig, but very nicely done, & top notch salesman to give you the right info & advices. I took it there.
Well. The old TTouch is sold on the 2nd hand market to finance that GWN-1000c.

Many of your said on that thread it is an awesome caliber : I confirm, it is. So much :-!
If George C. spoke about watches, he would say about the GWN1000 : "what else ?..." 

Not yet tested outside home>office, this will come in a few weeks time. Very good point I was expected : although it is a watch with a dead strong sport spirit, you can wear it at work (office), without any trouble with suit & shirt. The point is the way you wear it, as usual with atypical caliber.

What else ? => a non-reflective glass would be the feature that the watch misses.
Does someone find a trick, a sticker of something to make that glass non-reflective ?
thanks for the feedback 
Rgds


----------



## CarguyCO

Wanted to try a white one...GWN-1000E
So far so good....


----------



## Krischros

I´m on the point of buying the gulfmaster gwn-1000c (grey one). The grey 1000c is from 2014, and the 1000b (blue, yellow, black one) are from 2015.
Are there any more differences between this watches or is this just the color?

a probably soon new gulfmaster owner


----------



## jev425

Has anyone found a place that carries the straps? curious what happens when in the unlikely event you ruin one or need to replace them


----------



## fcasoli

jev425 said:


> Has anyone found a place that carries the straps? curious what happens when in the unlikely event you ruin one or need to replace them


Here, for example

http://www.pacparts.com/model.cfm?mfg=Casio&model_id=gwn&row_start=1&action=search_model


----------



## phile1

I bought mine in GShock store in Paris (top notch store & sellers too).
I asked the sells guy about this point. I replyed to not worry about this. Parts will be available for a very very long time. Especially on the Premium product range of GShock. Thus even in 2030, if you need some, straps will be available (in 2050, I guess it might more difficult...). 
He told me, straps can last 6 years in average if you wear the watch daily.
Question to GShock addicts for a long time : 6yr to change the straps is "ok" ? 
Mine is brand new, so can't tell about it ; my last Casio, I got it when I was 10, when I was 17 (roughtly) the straps broke, then the Casio took place in my jean pocket for another 6 yr approx... GShocks never die
Rgds


----------



## Track40

The Gulfmaster is an awesome beast. I have 2 of them currently. Nice and chunky... similar in nature to the ProTrek 6000


----------



## bzbuzz

Best watch among all my watches


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz

Hello G-Shockers,
I was watching shop tv last night and it caught my attention that they claimed that this Gulfmaster has a Sapphire crystal. Amazon has it under mineral and in the Casio site does not tell specs on the crystal. 
can anyone confirm which is correct? I know amazon descriptions also tend to be incorrect. 
this model caught my attention because of the pseudo sapphire and the fly back chrono complication. Nice! 
GN1000B-1A


----------



## therion

Shop tv is wrong on this one, it has a mineral crystal. Mudmasters have sapphire.


----------



## fcasoli

I use a hand made screen protector, not difficult to cut from phone screen protector and protect the watch without be visible


----------



## therion

So I decided that I NEED a watch that always works when I take it out of the box and it must have the second hand ( my current watch only has hour and minute hand and it's handwind )  It's very hard to find these watches in Slovenia!! I've been hunting them for the last two weeks, but no luck.. I went to Graz, Austria today and found the yellow version and the blue bezel one. I reeeeaaaalllyyyy like the yellow, but I'm afraid it's not the most versatile color and that it would sit in the box until I decide to flip it. But I love the silver bezel on yellow case, it's amazing. The blue bezel version seems to be more verstaile and it doesn't scream for attention like the yellow. My favorite is the darth 1000c, but I have no option of seeing it in person. I'm scared it would be too dark and dull. But I'm sure I might be wrong. I have ordered a very expensive watch once without ever actually seeing it and trying it on and I was very disappointed when I opened up the package, so it's out of the question. So what do you fellas think, blue or yellow?


----------



## ajdh

I have the blue bezel and think, as you say, it's the most versatile. The yellow is a bit too bright and gaudy.


----------



## AndiH71

In my opinion, blue


----------



## therion

Yeah, I think so too. The black bezel version is too plain, the golden bezel version has a positive display, which I think ruins the harmony; light blue, white and red are out of the question...Well, I guess I have the answer. I would really like to see the 1000c somewhere...Where did you get yours? These are bloody expensive here, they're 500 EUR! I saw a seller from the UK on ebay that has the blue one for about 365 EUR. I'd go for a non EU seller, but I have to pay 25% in customs fees and taxes, so it makes no sense.


----------



## JohnQFord

therion said:


> So I decided that I NEED a watch that always works when I take it out of the box and it must have the second hand ( my current watch only has hour and minute hand and it's handwind )  It's very hard to find these watches in Slovenia!! I've been hunting them for the last two weeks, but no luck.. I went to Graz, Austria today and found the yellow version and the blue bezel one. I reeeeaaaalllyyyy like the yellow, but I'm afraid it's not the most versatile color and that it would sit in the box until I decide to flip it. But I love the silver bezel on yellow case, it's amazing. The blue bezel version seems to be more verstaile and it doesn't scream for attention like the yellow. My favorite is the darth 1000c, but I have no option of seeing it in person. I'm scared it would be too dark and dull. But I'm sure I might be wrong. I have ordered a very expensive watch once without ever actually seeing it and trying it on and I was very disappointed when I opened up the package, so it's out of the question. So what do you fellas think, blue or yellow?


Dull as Dishwater ! Knew it the moment I got it & went straight to eBay at the time. Didn't even put it on my wrist !!!


----------



## therion

Seriously? That bad? Some people seem to like it a lot. I like the light blue hands against the grey surface..So which one is your favorite? Are those grey lume dots lumed in the same color as the white ones?

Oh, BTW, I also liked the GW-7900 in pictures I saw on the internet. Solar, multiband 6, very promising!! Until I saw that bestiality today...geez..Maybe it was something wrong with those screws on this particular watch, but they looked like they were put there by blind monkeys. And they look cheap too.

How would you guys say this one compares to the Rangeman? I know some of you own both, so which one is your favorite? I just got bit by the G shock bug two weeks ago ( after years of buying exclusively mechanical watches ) and I already want them all


----------



## fcasoli

I have the yellow, but the default watch I suggest neutral color, blue or black


----------



## JohnQFord

*"How would you guys say this one compares to the Rangeman? I know some of you own both, so which one is your favorite? I just got bit by the G shock bug two weeks ago ( after years of buying exclusively mechanical watches ) and I already want them all







"
*

By a country mile, go with the Rangeman as your 'base' G-Shock. Its pretty much the epitome of 'G-Shock' without going crazy price-wise.

You can then branch out to other models or variations of the Rangeman from there ! :-!

Favourite Gulfmaster:


----------



## brvheart

Blue bezel (own it) 

Go with the Rangeman. It's phenomenal.


----------



## fcasoli

I love the Gulfmaster, was my first G-Shock one year ago and now my default model. The price is interesting compared with other top models, the size important but more wearable than Mudmaster, a lot of colors available and features. 
I find more value than in Rangeman, maybe due to analog and digital structure. Gulfmaster, no more at this time. 
My inspiration was from Greg and the white Gulfmaster...

My next watch GWN-Q1000 WHYTE


----------



## therion

Thank you guys for your informative replies, they are highly appreciated! I made a little plan, just 5 minutes ago  I'll go for the Gulfmaster first ( either blue bezel or Darth ). And if I find that I can live with a digital watch I'll either:

a) get another color of Gulfmaster
b) buy a Burton Rangeman
c) buy both 

@fcasoli: I love your signature, it's so very true  The quest never ends!


----------



## brvheart

therion said:


> Thank you guys for your informative replies, they are highly appreciated! I made a little plan, just 5 minutes ago  I'll go for the Gulfmaster first ( either blue bezel or Darth ). And if I find that I can live with a digital watch I'll either:
> 
> a) get another color of Gulfmaster
> b) buy a Burton Rangeman
> c) buy both
> 
> @fcasoli: I love your signature, it's so very true  The quest never ends!


You will end up doing C, but add in another Gulfmaster...and probably a Mudmaster, and the new Gulfmaster...

See what I am getting at here 

Welcome to G's Anonymous


----------



## therion

My name is A. and I'm a G-shock-a-holic!! There, I'm in 

I know exactly where all this is going..been down this road before.. ;-)

And with all these different Gs and the new ones coming all the time, I'm in for the fun for many many years...


----------



## therion

I found a store that sells Gulfmasters in Slovenia...and they're only 565€ a piece..yeeey...


----------



## fcasoli

therion said:


> I found a store that sells Gulfmasters in Slovenia...and they're only 565€ a piece..yeeey...


Ebay, Surprise store, 300 € from UK, best price, my default store for G-Shock


----------



## Wlover

Just added this to my watch collection. Really nice quality...


----------



## SanDiegoPaneraiGuy

I like mine...


----------



## Devil13

You guys do a great job showing them off. Hopefully adding one to my collection soon...


----------



## Horologic

Wlover said:


> Just added this to my watch collection. Really nice quality...


I just received my own GWN-1000B-1AJF today. It does feel like a quality piece. This is my first high end G Shock and I'm impressed. I'm in love with the blue hour markers. I've seen pictures where they look blue but thought I'd read they are actually black. But there is no doubt I see the same blue tint to them as your pic. It's subtle but beautiful.


----------



## Horologic




----------



## ebuijsse

I've also become a proud owner of a Gulfmaster, the GWN-1000C-1AER 

I'm totally in love with it: looks great, very cool features, easy to operate and sits well on my wrist.

There is however one thing I noticed the other day and I wanted to check here if this is a common issue or if I should send mine back. The hour hand seems to be "loose": when I firmly shake my wrist, or tap on either side of the watch, the hour hand moves back/forward in time by ~ 1 minute (or 6 degrees). This is especially noticeable when it it close to a full hour: the minute hand is still before the 12, but the hour hand already points beyond the hour (see attached images). After performing any operation that causes the hour hand to move (e.g. switching to WT or moving all hands to the 2 o'clock), the hour hand will return back to the correct position. Another knock however will have it misaligned again. I have performed the hand home position adjustment, but the issue persists.

While obviously not the end of the world, this issue does bug me as I expect this not to exist on a $500 watch.

I have searched these forums for this issue and found a thread on the GW-A1000, which describes exactly it, called "PROBLEM (???) with casio gw a 1000 a.HELP!!!" (I'm not allowed to post a link yet).

Do any of you also have this issue? Should I return my watch to have it exchanged?


----------



## WES51

ebuijsse said:


> Do any of you also have this issue? Should I return my watch to have it exchanged?


This is actually an already well documented issue. It is considered 'normal' as long as it does not happen from the smallest bumping of the watch or by rotating the watch around. I have 2x Tough Movement watches (Mudmaster and PRW6000) and both of them exhibit this behavior to a varying extent.

Enjoy your watch!


----------



## ebuijsse

WES51 said:


> This is actually an already well documented issue. It is considered 'normal' as long as it does not happen from the smallest bumping of the watch or by rotating the watch around. I have 2x Tough Movement watches (Mudmaster and PRW6000) and both of them exhibit this behavior to a varying extent.
> 
> Enjoy your watch!


Thank you for your quick answer, glad to read it is a known issue.


----------



## Stravick

Hey guys. This is my first post on watches eek. I have been searching for an atomic solar abc watch for months and was looking at casio primarily because it's the only brand to have all these features. Initially was looking at protrek watches and never thought twice about gshock until recently. Then I came across the master of g series. After much comparison betel ween the watches in this series compared to the prw protrek I decided on the gulfmaster. More specifically the quad sensor q1000. Ordered it from a third party called 'ny fashion ltd' via amazon. It comes with the two year as union warranty. They were selling it for $510. Ill be receiving it tomorrow and am pretty syked. 

I've never owned an abc watch before so its going to be fun. I'm worried that it may look large on my wrist. I'm 6 foot, 185 lbs but wrists are not large. Does anyone where this beast to an office job or hospital setting?


----------



## driggs

Stravick said:


> Hey guys. This is my first post on watches eek. I have been searching for an atomic solar abc watch for months and was looking at casio primarily because it's the only brand to have all these features. Initially was looking at protrek watches and never thought twice about gshock until recently. Then I came across the master of g series. After much comparison betel ween the watches in this series compared to the prw protrek I decided on the gulfmaster. More specifically the quad sensor q1000. Ordered it from a third party called 'ny fashion ltd' via amazon. It comes with the two year as union warranty. They were selling it for $510. Ill be receiving it tomorrow and am pretty syked.
> 
> I've never owned an abc watch before so its going to be fun. I'm worried that it may look large on my wrist. I'm 6 foot, 185 lbs but wrists are not large. Does anyone where this beast to an office job or hospital setting?


Congratulations. It's on my list to buy in 2017.


----------



## harald-hans

One of my Gulfmaster`s ... :-d

I removed the strap a long time ago - now the second year outside behind my office building I use the "naked" watch for temperature, baro etc. ...

Tried to damage it but it still works and works and works ...


----------



## driggs

harald-hans said:


> One of my Gulfmaster`s ... :-d
> 
> I removed the strap a long time ago - now the second year outside behind my office building I use the "naked" watch for temperature, baro etc. ...
> 
> Tried to damage it but it still works and works and works ...


That's just twisted. Lol


----------



## brvheart

Harald?!?! You crazy Mo-Fo!!!! That's pretty awesome but daaaaaang!!


----------



## Worker

Holy Cow.....what a test you put that thru HH!


----------



## bow

My sunshine...


----------



## Time4Playnow

harald-hans said:


> One of my Gulfmaster`s ... :-d
> 
> I removed the strap a long time ago - now the second year outside behind my office building I use the "naked" watch for temperature, baro etc. ...
> 
> Tried to damage it but it still works and works and works ...


...I especially like the 'grinding' noise when you were twisting it under the tire. :-d Thanks for doing a test that I would never perform!! LOL


----------



## ccm123

Awesome photos!


----------



## Indo-Padawan

My very first Master of G!

Just bought a GWN - 1000GB

_*Below are pics with my 17cm wrist*_

_*https://s8.postimg.org/4esqcuol1/Casio_GWN1000_GBa.jpg*_










_*https://s8.postimg.org/ashtg53rp/Casio_GWN1000_GBb.jpg*_










_*https://s8.postimg.org/8nxgf7mr9/Casio_GWN1000_GBc.jpg*_










_*https://s8.postimg.org/vpe1kz1ud/Casio_GWN1000_GBd.jpg
*_


----------



## MainePorsche

Indo-Padawan said:


> My very first Master of G!
> 
> Just bought a GWN - 1000GB
> 
> 
> 
> Great watch.
> Wear it well.
> 
> Post it here on the 'sort of' GWN 1000 counting thread.
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/gulfmaster-gwn-1000-counting-photo-thread-3196538.html
Click to expand...


----------



## that.gshock.life

Reviving an old thread that had 170k+ views. Show us your gulfmasters 👌👌. I'll start with this shot @ the City of Sails, Auckland, New Zealand where the 36th Americas Cup is being hosted 😉
My friends, stay safe out there in these strage times.


















That G-SHOCK life (@that.gshock.life) • Instagram photos and videos


16K Followers, 1,033 Following, 780 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from That G-SHOCK life (@that.gshock.life)




www.instagram.com


----------



## Phreddo

MainePorsche said:


>


Did this guy die or something?
Or did his wife kill him when she found out how much he was blowing on Casio watches?


----------

